# Everesting--Wer hat´s schon gemacht, wer hat Tipps?



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

Mir ist klar das es sich hierbei nicht um ein Rennen oder Marathon im eigentlichen Sinne handelt, jedoch um sportliche Höchstleistung. Deshalb habe ich das Thema hier eröffnet um eventuell Sportler anzusprechen, die es selbst schon versucht haben.

Ich plane ein Everesting für 2020 und würde mich über Anregungen und Tipps und Tricks freuen.

Für die Mitleser die nich genau Wissen um was es sich handelt, habe ich diesen Link









						Everesting Deutschland
					

Herausforderung für Radfahrer und Trail Runner. Bezwinge 8848 Höhenmeter an einem Stück auf einer Steigung.Everesting. Extrem Challenge für Bike and Run




					www.everesting.de
				




Also wer hat´s schon gemacht? Wer hat´s noch vor?

Liebe Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Jabba81 (5. September 2019)

Habs noch nie gemacht, und würde ich jetzt auch nie so machen wie es in den Regeln auf der geteilten Webseite vorgeschrieben wird.
Immer dieselbe Strecke hoch & runter, das würde ich mich zu sehr langweilen. Ist doch viel schöner mit etwas Abwechslung... schlussendlich zählen doch nur die Höhenmeter und nicht auf welcher Strecke man die erklimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Habs noch nie gemacht, und würde ich jetzt auch nie so machen wie es in den Regeln auf der geteilten Webseite vorgeschrieben wird.
> Immer dieselbe Strecke hoch & runter, das würde ich mich zu sehr langweilen. Ist doch viel schöner mit etwas Abwechslung... schlussendlich zählen doch nur die Höhenmeter und nicht auf welcher Strecke man die erklimmt?


Hey mein Guter,

in sachen Montonie hast du sicherlich recht, grundsätzlich gibt´s ja aber schon Gruppierung die das Eversting als "eigene" Disziplin sehen, versuchen die eigenen Bestmarken zu knacken und sich mit andern Everestlern auf der Welt messen. In diesem Zuge ist es dann halt wichtig das es eine Art Regelwerk dafür gibt.

Fakt ist auch, dass ein Everesting im Rennradbereich schon  10-15h dauert, im MTB Bereich wohl eher 15-20h. Wer also glaubt man könnte die Höhenmeter auf ner entspannten Tour sammeln ist wahrscheinlich mehrer Tage unterwegs.


----------



## Jabba81 (5. September 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wer also glaubt man könnte die Höhenmeter auf ner entspannten Tour sammeln ist wahrscheinlich mehrer Tage unterwegs.



Hat was... so bis 5'000 Höhenmeter geht's einigermassen entspannt... danach wirds schon mühsam und wie gesagt, die Zeit macht dann auch noch einen Faktor. Wenn man's alleine macht ist es halt am selben Aufstieg immer und immer wieder auch einfacher bezüglich Verpflegung...


Wobei ich jetzt bei mir in der Schweiz hierzu auch nicht so eine grosse Herausforderung sehe, ich habe locker 8 über 1'000 hm lange Anstiege bei mir zuhause in unmittelbarer Nähe wo ich also immer mal wieder zuhause nachtanken könnte  Vielleicht mal was für nen langen Sommertag im 2020


----------



## nightwolf (5. September 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> (...)  man könnte die Höhenmeter auf ner entspannten Tour sammeln ist wahrscheinlich mehrer Tage unterwegs.


Verbietet Dir aber niemand, wenn Du es primaer zum persoenlichen Vergnuegen machst und keinen Eintrag in irgendwelchen Rekordbuechern anpeilst  
'Ernsthaft' wird es letztlich immer darauf hinauslaufen, sich eine bestimmte Runde zurechtzulegen, und die dann eben '8848 / Anzahl deren Hoehenmeter mal' zu fahren


----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt bei mir in der Schweiz hierzu auch nicht so eine grosse Herausforderung sehe, ich habe locker* 8 über 1'000 hm *lange Anstiege bei mir zuhause in unmittelbarer Nähe wo ich also immer mal wieder zuhause nachtanken könnte



Genau da ist schon der erste Diskussionspunkt: Wie lange sollte der Uphill überhaupt sein? Ich selbst bevorzuge 150Hm, meine Trainerin und ein Everestler ratten mir zu "mehr"


----------



## Jabba81 (5. September 2019)

Also mit knapp 60x 150 Höhenmeter würde ich definitiv durchdrehen  Hihi...


----------



## nightwolf (5. September 2019)

Damit musst doch *Du* selber zurechtkommen - Fahrertyp zu Fahrertyp ist doch unterschiedlich.

Innertkirchen - Susten - Furka - Oberalp - Innertkirchen ...
reicht vermutlich dreimal fahren.

Bei Deinen 150er Portionen brauchst Du halt beinahe 60 Wiederholungen.


Jabba81 schrieb:


> Also mit knapp 60x 150 Höhenmeter würde ich definitiv durchdrehen  Hihi...


Ja, genau da liegt das Problem


----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Verbietet Dir aber niemand, wenn Du es primaer zum persoenlichen Vergnuegen machst und keinen Eintrag in irgendwelchen Rekordbuechern anpeilst
> 'Ernsthaft' wird es letztlich immer darauf hinauslaufen, sich eine bestimmte Runde zurechtzulegen, und die dann eben '8848 / Anzahl deren Hoehenmeter mal' zu fahren


Hast du vollkommen recht, jeder kan fahren wie er will ob 8849 Hm oder nicht ist auch wurschd...wer eine Eversting machen möchte (und darauf zielt ja dieses Thema) muss sich dann den Regeln beugen sonst war´s halt kein Everesting sondern ne Tour mit 8848Hm.


----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Damit musst doch *Du* selber zurechtkommen - Fahrertyp zu Fahrertyp ist doch unterschiedlich.
> 
> Innertkirchen - Susten - Furka - Oberalp - Innertkirchen ...
> reicht vermutlich dreimal fahren.
> ...


Ja das stimmt, mit Grimsel sogar 2,2 mal...aber dann ist es net ähnlich wie ein 24h Rennen wo ich zumindest schon 80% des Everests erklommen habe


----------



## nightwolf (5. September 2019)

Es ist Dir also wichtig, es 'amtlich' zu haben - ist natuerlich verstaendlich, irgendwo, ich hab ja auch zweimal Paris-Brest-Paris ganz amtlich gemacht - irgendwo verstauben die entsprechenden Medaillen.

Es ist nur so, dass Du sowas ja auch problemlos fuer Dich selbst machen kannst, ohne Eintrag irgendwo.
Und den Begriff 'Everesting' kann sich ja vermutlich auch keiner als geschuetztes Warenzeichen eintragen lassen. _Zumindest nicht in korrekter Orthographie_ 

OK dann hilfts nix. 60x den Hausberg. Darf man besoffen / bekifft fahren? Wuerde es *mir* jetzt erleichtern. _Psychisch._ Schneller wirds dann aber nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ist Dir also wichtig, es 'amtlich' zu haben - ist natuerlich verstaendlich, irgendwo, ich hab ja auch zweimal Paris-Brest-Paris ganz amtlich gemacht - irgendwo verstauben die entsprechenden Medaillen.
> 
> Es ist nur so, dass Du sowas ja auch problemlos fuer Dich selbst machen kannst, ohne Eintrag irgendwo.
> Und den Begriff 'Everesting' kann sich ja vermutlich auch keiner als geschuetztes Warenzeichen eintragen lassen. _Zumindest nicht in korrekter Orthographie_
> ...


Bin ich ja völlig bei dir und wenn du Paris-Brest gemacht hast, weißt du das gewisse Dinge auch einfach einen gewissen Rahmen brauchen damit sie "griffig" sind.

Man kann 300Km Rennrad fahren ist aber trotzdem nicht Mailand San Remo, man kann 600Km am Rad am Ring zurücklegen ist aber trotzdem nicht Trondheim-Oslo gefahren und Graveln mit dem neuen Gravelbike ist cool aber auch nicht die Strade Bianche. Ich denke wir verstehen uns ganz gut


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

die frage ist ja auch, wie die "abfahrt" wenigstens etwas zum "erholen" genutzt werden kann, so interpretiere ich deine angepeilten 150hm. 
Ihr da unten mögt ja "kuppiertes gelände" oder war es "rampig"?


----------



## nightwolf (5. September 2019)

'wellig' sagen sie gerne


----------



## NeoRC (5. September 2019)

The Everesting Calculator Has Moved!


----------



## Laktathunter (5. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die frage ist ja auch, wie die "abfahrt" wenigstens etwas zum "erholen" genutzt werden kann, so interpretiere ich deine angepeilten 150hm.
> Ihr da unten mögt ja "kuppiertes gelände" oder war es "rampig"?


1,3Km und 160Hm, entsprechend schnell und erholsam ist die Anfahrt.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. September 2019)

https://de-de.facebook.com/hashtag/battenberg10000?source=feed_text&epa=HASHTAG&__tn__=*NK-R

Everesting Challenge - Peanuts, da geht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. September 2019)

Der Grund warum Du besser kurze Strecken nehmen solltest erklärt sich mit dem Erholungsfaktor. Bei 150Hm bist Du in 2-3min wieder am Start. Ähnlich wie beim Intervalltraining sieht der Körper das als eine Einheit. Die Beine bleiben aktiv. Das ist einfacher als 500 oder 1000Hm herunterzufahren. Denn da müßtest Du bergab treten um die Beine nicht in die Regeneration zu bekommen. Das kostet auch wieder Energie. Bei 150Hm kannst Du einfach rollen und ausschütteln.

Idealerweise (wenn Du das alleine machst), stellst Du Dein Auto mit Vollverpflegung unten an den Start. Dann fährst Du mit nur 1 Trinkflasche und im Kofferraum ist alles fertig hingestellt.

Gegen die Monotonie hilft etwas Musik / Radio, sofern es eine Straße ohne Verkehr ist. Man braucht schon einen starken Charakter um 12h gegen eine weiße Wand zu fahren. Ich würde Freunde einladen, die im Laufe dessen immer mal wieder über den Tag verteilt dort auftauchen und die eine oder andere Runde mitfahren.
Da Du mit PM fährst und Dir sicherlich ausgerechnet hast wieviel Watt Du fahren möchtest https://www.bergfreunde.de/wattzahl-rennrad-rechner/ solltest Du auch abschätzen können, wer von Deinen Kumpels Dich auf ein paar Auffahrten volllabern kann um etwas abzulenken und die neuesten Nachrichten mitzuteilen


----------



## Endura (6. September 2019)

Bin mal 6.200hm auf meinem Hausberg mit 135hm gefahren - da die Aktion mehr als 12 Stunden dauerte, war ich froh über die relativ kurzen Abfahrten.
Man kühlt in den Morgen- und Abendstunden ganz schön aus. Weiterer Vorteil ist der gleiche wie bei den 24h Solofahrten: Du lernst jeden hm kennen und nach der 10ten/12ten Auffahrt hast Du Deinen Rhythmus gefunden, der Dich die nächsten 15-20h dort hoch bringt.
Die Verpflegung ist auch wesentlich einfacher und bei Wetterwechsel ziehst Du Dir einfach andere Klamotten aus Deinem Basislagerauto an.
Viel Erfolg bei Deiner challenge 2020!
Wärst Du nicht so weit entfernt, ich wäre dabei


----------



## Laktathunter (6. September 2019)

Danke euch Jungs, ich werde definitiv ein Event draus machen, 5 Meldungen hab ich schon und mein Berg ist auch an einem Grill und Spielplatz wo sich Freunde und Familie aufhalten können. Für Stimmung ist also gesorgt.Werd mir morgen beim Velofondo noch ausgiebig Gedanken machen Also bis Montag


----------



## filiale (7. September 2019)

Guckst Du, gerade sehr aktuell, weil Heute seit 6 Uhr unterwegs:









						Fränkin leidet an extrem seltener Krankheit: Mountainbiker überwinden 8848 Höhenmeter für den guten Zweck
					

Die Mountainbiker Jens Schuhmann  und Philipp Bürkner wollen 8848 Höhenmeter am Farnsberg in der Rhön überwinden. Ihre Aktion soll helfen, eine extrem seltene Krankheit zu besiegen.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## racingforlife (7. September 2019)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Danke euch Jungs, ich werde definitiv ein Event draus machen, 5 Meldungen hab ich schon und mein Berg ist auch an einem Grill und Spielplatz wo sich Freunde und Familie aufhalten können. Für Stimmung ist also gesorgt.Werd mir morgen beim Velofondo noch ausgiebig Gedanken machen Also bis Montag



Wie sieht es den bei so einer Veranstaltung mit der Abfahrt aus? Forstweg oder Trail? Die Konzentration wird ja nicht besser. Ich würde da auf Trails verzichten wollen.


----------



## filiale (7. September 2019)

Gleicher Weg runter wie hoch. Da fährt man nur Wald / Forstwege. Oder Straße mit dem RR.


----------



## Laktathunter (9. September 2019)

So sieht's aus, über ein Trail hoch wäre nicht klug


----------



## Laktathunter (10. September 2019)

NeoRC schrieb:


> The Everesting Calculator Has Moved!


Den Kalkulator habe ich schon verwendet, leider spuckt er mir für das gewählte Strava Segment ander HM aus als Strava und somit kann ich mit der Berechnung nix anfangen


----------



## Laktathunter (10. September 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Hat was... so bis 5'000 Höhenmeter geht's einigermassen entspannt... danach wirds schon mühsam und wie gesagt, die Zeit macht dann auch noch einen Faktor. Wenn man's alleine macht ist es halt am selben Aufstieg immer und immer wieder auch einfacher bezüglich Verpflegung...
> 
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt bei mir in der Schweiz hierzu auch nicht so eine grosse Herausforderung sehe, ich habe locker 8 über 1'000 hm lange Anstiege bei mir zuhause in unmittelbarer Nähe wo ich also immer mal wieder zuhause nachtanken könnte  Vielleicht mal was für nen langen Sommertag im 2020





filiale schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Du besser kurze Strecken nehmen solltest erklärt sich mit dem Erholungsfaktor. Bei 150Hm bist Du in 2-3min wieder am Start. Ähnlich wie beim Intervalltraining sieht der Körper das als eine Einheit. Die Beine bleiben aktiv. Das ist einfacher als 500 oder 1000Hm herunterzufahren. Denn da müßtest Du bergab treten um die Beine nicht in die Regeneration zu bekommen. Das kostet auch wieder Energie. Bei 150Hm kannst Du einfach rollen und ausschütteln.
> 
> Idealerweise (wenn Du das alleine machst), stellst Du Dein Auto mit Vollverpflegung unten an den Start. Dann fährst Du mit nur 1 Trinkflasche und im Kofferraum ist alles fertig hingestellt.
> 
> ...



Endura" data-source="post: 16098576"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Bin mal 6.200hm auf meinem Hausberg mit 135hm gefahren - da die Aktion mehr als 12 Stunden dauerte, war ich froh über die relativ kurzen Abfahrten.
> Man kühlt in den Morgen- und Abendstunden ganz schön aus. Weiterer Vorteil ist der gleiche wie bei den 24h Solofahrten: Du lernst jeden hm kennen und nach der 10ten/12ten Auffahrt hast Du Deinen Rhythmus gefunden, der Dich die nächsten 15-20h dort hoch bringt.
> Die Verpflegung ist auch wesentlich einfacher und bei Wetterwechsel ziehst Du Dir einfach andere Klamotten aus Deinem Basislagerauto an.
> Viel Erfolg bei Deiner challenge 2020!
> Wärst Du nicht so weit entfernt, ich wäre dabei



Ich werde vom Gefühl her bei den 160Hm Anstiegen bleiben, ich hab es erst in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag wieder gemerkt. Ab Mitternacht fehlen mir schlagartig 40-50 Watt auf dem Pedal, da bin ich froh wenn´s nicht zu lange hoch geht.


----------



## ploerre (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich klink mich mal ein, hab das auch schon ne Weile vor und jetzt durch diesen Thread auch mal die Regeln gelesen  wollte eigentlich ne Hausbergrunde fahren, was anscheinend nicht Regelkonform ist. Mal sehen, ob ich drauf scheisse, oder nicht.

Planung bisher:  290 hm einfach @ 5,7 km, d.h. ca 350 km, was schon eine Nummer ist. Ich rechne mit ca 20 - 24 Stunden. Grösstenteils Schotterweg, kleines Stück Trail.

Im Prinzip hab ich schonmal so eine HM Distanz während 1 Fahrt am Stück zurückgelegt, allerdings waren das 41 Stunden und 460 km komplett durch Franken und Erzgebirge (während der BTG) und das hatte nochmal so eine ganz eigene Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (17. Dezember 2019)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ich klink mich mal ein, hab das auch schon ne Weile vor und jetzt durch diesen Thread auch mal die Regeln gelesen  wollte eigentlich ne Hausbergrunde fahren, was anscheinend nicht Regelkonform ist. Mal sehen, ob ich drauf scheisse, oder nicht.
> 
> Planung bisher:  290 hm einfach @ 5,7 km, d.h. ca 350 km, was schon eine Nummer ist. Ich rechne mit ca 20 - 24 Stunden. Grösstenteils Schotterweg, kleines Stück Trail.
> 
> Im Prinzip hab ich schonmal so eine HM Distanz während 1 Fahrt am Stück zurückgelegt, allerdings waren das 41 Stunden und 460 km komplett durch Franken und Erzgebirge (während der BTG) und das hatte nochmal so eine ganz eigene Qualität.


Danke für deinen Beitrag,

ich plane mit einem deutlich kürzeren Segment um

a) erstgar nich t den Pulz in hochshcnellen z lassen
b) in den Abfahrten nicht zu lange auszukühlen

Allerdings plane ich das im Oktober und hoffe auf unter 20h

Lg Daniel


----------



## Endura (21. Dezember 2019)

Heute mal ein bisschen rumgesponnen - meine Höhenmeter-Trainingsrunde ist 6,17km lang mit ziemlich genau 240hm (laut Strava).
Allerdings entspricht sie nicht den Regularien des Everestings, da ich die Abfahrt mit Trails abseits des Anstieges versehen habe.
Habe aber aber keinen Bock, die Forstautobahn wieder hinunter zu fahren - also kein offizielles Everesting, halt nur 8.848hm in unter 24h.
So zumindest der Plan für Mai/Juni.
Das bike in der entsprechenden Konfiguration steht soweit fest:






Bin heute bei eher kräftezehrenden Bedingungen mal 5 Runden gefahren





Wären dann noch weitere 32 Runden zu fahren...


----------



## Laktathunter (22. Dezember 2019)

Coole Sache,

ich werde dann auch zum Hardtail greifen und voraussichtich die Lauf fahren


----------



## Muckal (22. Dezember 2019)

Ihr seid doch alle bekloppt, find ich geil   bitte unbedingt berichten!


----------



## toomasch (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe es dieses Jahr getan, war/ist eine große Herausforderung, ist aber eine coole Sache.

zu empfehlen:


passendes Segment ist extrem wichtig, bin mit dem Rennrad 36 x die Hochwanger Steige gefahren, schön gleichmäßiger (ca. 20 Minuten) Anstieg, runter gehts (ca. 5 Minuten) ohne ein mal zu bremsen und auszukühlen. Mit dem MTB, eventuell noch auf Schotter wird es bestimmt eine ganz schwere Nuss.
eine Gruppe bilden, wir waren zu Zehnt, so sieht/hört mann sich ständig, kann die Pausen zusammen verbringen
früh losfahren (Licht!), bin um 3:52 Uhr gestartet um kam um 20:24 Uhr an (16,5 Stunden)
Anfang September fand ich ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, i.d.R. nicht so heiß, Beine haben schon ordentlich Kilometer drin
Auto als Label Station neben dem Segment parken um sich ideal verpflegen zu können
in den Pausen das GPS Gerät laden, sonst ist der Akku vor dir platt und zeichnet nix mehr auf
im Vorfeld schon ordentlich Höhenmeter trainieren
sich auf ein extrem hartes drittes Drittel einstellen, die Beine, insbesondere aber der Kopf wird auf eine harte Probe gestellt

Ich fand es ein super Event, hatte mich riesig darauf gefreut und mich auch vorbereitet, bin stolz es geschafft zu haben, ein zweites Mal wird es aber nicht geben! ?

Also auf gehts, wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Dezember 2019)

toomasch schrieb:


> Ich habe es dieses Jahr getan, war/ist eine große Herausforderung, ist aber eine coole Sache.
> 
> zu empfehlen:
> 
> ...


Danke Thomas für die Infos. Ja im Gelände ist der Anspruch noch ein anderer. Ich kann frühestens Anfang Oktober, da hab ich dann zwar nur sehr wenig Tageslicht aber sonst nicht genügend Erholung von den 3x24h Solos. Vieleicht bin ich  aber auch schon  BURN OUT  zu diesem Saisonpunkt.
Ich werde mit Powerbank am Lenker starten, haben deine 10 Mitstreiter es alle geschafft?

Ich habe zwar ein halbes dutzend Jungs die Mitfahren, aber da werden sich maximal 2 durchbeißen (inkl. mir).
Lg
Daniel


----------



## toomasch (29. Dezember 2019)

von den zehn haben es sieben geschafft, einer hatte in der Mitte abgebrochen, er hatte es aber schon im Vorjahr geschafft. Einer ist bis 23 Uhr gefahren, der schnellste war schon nach 12 Stunden 54 Minuten fertig!

Anfang Oktober können auch noch perfekte Wetterbedingungen für dieses Vorhaben herschen, als 24h Rider hast du perfekte Grundvoraussetzungen.

Mit dem MTB auf nicht befestigtem Untergrund hätte ich es nicht geschafft, bin gespannt was du berichten wirst.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Dezember 2019)

toomasch schrieb:


> von den zehn haben es sieben geschafft, einer hatte in der Mitte abgebrochen, er hatte es aber schon im Vorjahr geschafft. Einer ist bis 23 Uhr gefahren, der schnellste war schon nach 12 Stunden 54 Minuten fertig!
> 
> Anfang Oktober können auch noch perfekte Wetterbedingungen für dieses Vorhaben herschen, als 24h Rider hast du perfekte Grundvoraussetzungen.
> 
> ...


Ja von der Kopfsache her kann ich das, aberwie schon geschrieben...nach dem 24h Velofondo im September war der Körper leer. Wird spannend


----------



## Laktathunter (29. März 2020)

So, da Corona die Rennsaison blockiert ist mein Termin vom Oktober auf den 2. Mai gerutscht. Somit habe ich die 4wöchige Vorbereitung gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2020)

wie zufrieden bist Du eigentlich mit deinem plotter?
hast Du die kleinteile der 8848 nicht "retten" können?


----------



## Laktathunter (29. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie zufrieden bist Du eigentlich mit deinem plotter?
> hast Du die kleinteile der 8848 nicht "retten" können?


Für mich hat bisher alles recht ordentlich gefunzt. Man muss halt entsprechende Schriftarten wählen wo das Innenleben mehr Fläche hat. In diesem Fall war die Mitte der 8 nicht mal 1mm Hoch...das klappt dann nicht. Musst dann in der Regel printen. Die 8 ist hier gerade mal 5mm hoch da kannst dir denken wie klein da die Punkte waren. Wenn einen das stört muss man halt die Berge komplett drucken und die 8848 sepperiert in schwarz plotten und aufkleben. Ich wollt hier aber das, dass Carbon der Lauf durch schaut.


----------



## me72 (24. April 2020)

Hey, bin gerade über diesen Faden gestolpert. Der 2. Mai ist ja schon nächste Woche.

Steht Dein Vorhaben noch? Wenn ja, wo ist denn der 1,3km-Anstieg, wo Du das machen willst? Hab Deinem Blog entnommen, dass Du aus Steinen bist, da würd ich gerne mal vorbei schauen nächstes Wochenende - wenns passt.


----------



## Laktathunter (24. April 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Hey, bin gerade über diesen Faden gestolpert. Der 2. Mai ist ja schon nächste Woche.
> 
> Steht Dein Vorhaben noch? Wenn ja, wo ist denn der 1,3km-Anstieg, wo Du das machen willst? Hab Deinem Blog entnommen, dass Du aus Steinen bist, da würd ich gerne mal vorbei schauen nächstes Wochenende - wenns passt.


Hallo,

der Anstieg ist jetzt 1,8Km lang geworden  Start ist ca 5.30 Uhr am 2.Mai. Standort schicke ich dir per PN.

Lg
Daniel


----------



## me72 (24. April 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Standort schicke ich dir per PN.


Danke. 
LG Markus


----------



## Laktathunter (25. April 2020)

So morgen gibt´s ein letzes längeres Training.

Das Rad ist nun auch im finalen Stadium. Neu kam ein Sqlap 612R für eine besser stützfunktion und ergonomischex 711r griffe. Der laufradsatz hat nochmals neue Lager bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (25. April 2020)

Sieht geil aus das Bike.


----------



## hdamok (27. April 2020)

Bin gestern ein Everesting gefahren. 
Eine Sachen würd ich dir spontan empfehlen. 
Starte früher damit du nicht in die Dämmerung fährst, lieber die ersten Stunden durch die Nacht. Da ist man noch frisch, motiviert, geistig gut drauf. Ich bin um 2 Uhr gestartet.
Ich hab zum Schluß ordentlich gelitten und war heil froh dass ich es noch im Hellen geschafft habe.





						Follow David on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.
					

Join David and get inspired for your next workout




					www.strava.com
				



Viel Spaß und gute Beine!
David


----------



## Laktathunter (27. April 2020)

hdamok schrieb:


> Bin gestern ein Everesting gefahren.
> Eine Sachen würd ich dir spontan empfehlen.
> Starte früher damit du nicht in die Dämmerung fährst, lieber die ersten Stunden durch die Nacht. Da ist man noch frisch, motiviert, geistig gut drauf. Ich bin um 2 Uhr gestartet.
> Ich hab zum Schluß ordentlich gelitten und war heil froh dass ich es noch im Hellen geschafft habe.
> ...



Klasse Leistung, war skomplett Asphalt?

Ich mag die späte Dunkelheit lieber als die frühe


----------



## hdamok (27. April 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Klasse Leistung, war skomplett Asphalt?
> 
> Ich mag die späte Dunkelheit lieber als die frühe


Danke,  ja komplett Asphalt.
 Vll. kommst du ja noch im Hellen an


----------



## Laktathunter (27. April 2020)

hdamok schrieb:


> Danke,  ja komplett Asphalt.
> Vll. kommst du ja noch im Hellen an


ne denke 2-3std werde es abends noch werden im dunkeln...


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Anstieg ist jetzt 1,8Km lang geworden  Start ist ca 5.30 Uhr am 2.Mai. Standort schicke ich dir per PN.
> 
> ...



Hey Alter, wenn sie mich rüber lassen komm ich dich auch anfeuern ;-)


----------



## Laktathunter (27. April 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hey Alter, wenn sie mich rüber lassen komm ich dich auch anfeuern ;-)



Das wäre Klasse, mate
danke, kann aber sein das ich auf Sonntag schieb wegen Wetter


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2020)

Sag Bescheid, keine Ahnung ob ich über die Grenze komme...


----------



## GUSTAV91 (27. April 2020)

Hallo @Laktathunter 

Ich habe im letzten September zusammen mit einem guten Freund ein Everesting als Spendenaktion gemacht.









						Ergebnis der Everesting-Aktion: 2500 EUR Spenden und viel Aufmerksamkeit für SSADH-Defizit!
					

Wow! Wir sind sowohl von der sportlichen Leistung der aktiven Teilnehmer als auch von den vielen Spenden überwältigt! Unser Forschungskoordinator ist inspiriert von dieser Aktion und wird die Gelde…




					ssadh.wordpress.com
				




Wir sind dafür 26x einen Asphaltanstieg mit ~340hm hoch und runter und hatten über 3/4 Zeit "moralische Unterstützung" von Bikern die mit uns ein oder mehrere Auffahren gemacht haben.

Ein paar Daten:
Bike: Racehardtail mit Furious Fred
Berg: ziemlich gleichmäßig, mittelmäßiger Asphalt, wenig Kurven, kaum Verkehr - Flurweg, keine Straße
Gesamtzeit: 14:38h
Fahrzeit: 12:52h
Leistung: ca. 3 W/kg NP
6500 KJ - aber ich wiege auch nur ~55kg

War eine coole Erfahrung, hat mich Mental sehr gestärkt - Motto: alles ist möglich und wir haben 2500€ Spenden zur Bekämpfung einer seltenen Krankheit (SSADH-Defizit-Syndrom) sammeln können!

Prädikat: Nachmachen lohnt sich!!!

LG Philipp


----------



## Laktathunter (28. April 2020)

GUSTAV91 schrieb:


> Hallo @Laktathunter
> 
> Ich habe im letzten September zusammen mit einem guten Freund ein Everesting als Spendenaktion gemacht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Philipp


 Danke für deinen Beitrag
 Wirklich klasse Leistung von Euch, gratulation
Super schön wenn´s noch für einen guten Zweck war
wie beim 24h Rennen auch ist das in erster Linie wirklich eine Kopfsache und mit Zuschauern wird´s etwas leichter. Meine Fahrtzeit wird aber deutlich länger weil wie im Blogbeitrag geschrieben darf´s kein Asphalt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (29. April 2020)

Bei mir wird´s dieses Wochenende leider nichts wegen Dauerregen. Starte ne Woche später???


----------



## me72 (29. April 2020)

Ja, shit, erst wochenlang kein Tropfen und jetzt Dauerregen.
Wenigstens ist der Boden dann nicht mehr so locker. ?


----------



## Laktathunter (29. April 2020)

me72 schrieb:


> Ja, shit, erst wochenlang kein Tropfen und jetzt Dauerregen.
> Wenigstens ist der Boden dann nicht mehr so locker. ?


Ist nicht schlimm, mein Rennkalender ist aktuell recht überschaubar?


----------



## me72 (29. April 2020)

Aber vielleicht sind bis dahin ja dann die Grenzen ein bisschen offener und *daniel77 *schafft es dann auch rüber. ?


----------



## Laktathunter (29. April 2020)

@daniel77 ...kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dasss man beim Chrischona nicht rüber kommt oder?


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2020)

doch, die haben da Patroullien


----------



## me72 (29. April 2020)

Uiuiuiuiui, da bin ich letzte Woche glaub mal ein Stück über die grüne Grenze in die Schweiz und wieder zurück gefahren. Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt...


----------



## stummerwinter (29. April 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Bei mir wird´s dieses Wochenende leider nichts wegen Dauerregen. Starte ne Woche später???



Mimimi... 

Ne, ernsthaft, bin gespannt und gutes gelingen, würde mich da nicht ran wagen...

Ich sitze mittlerweile nicht mal mehr unter 5°C auf dem Rad...werde alt...


----------



## Laktathunter (29. April 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Mimimi...
> 
> Ne, ernsthaft, bin gespannt und gutes gelingen, würde mich da nicht ran wagen...
> 
> Ich sitze mittlerweile nicht mal mehr unter 5°C auf dem Rad...werde alt...


Eigentlich passt es gut, der aktuelle Regen reinigt die Luft und verdichtet die sandige Strecke. bin eh grad etwas müde hoffe nächste woche ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (29. April 2020)

Stimmt auch wieder, die Luft war in den letzten Woche doch sehr trocken, gerade im Wald, drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Mai 2020)

Eine von vielen Moivationshilfen. Der Everesting Abreißkalender mit den höchsten Bergen der Welt. Auf der letzte Seite steht er dann mit seinen 8848Hm.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2020)

Verdammt, das Wetter wird gut am Samstag, ich fürchte ich muss starten???


----------



## me72 (6. Mai 2020)

Go go go


----------



## GUSTAV91 (6. Mai 2020)

@Laktathunter 

Viiiel Erfolg und Spaß und Berichte uns wie es ausgegangen ist!

LG Philipp


----------



## stummerwinter (6. Mai 2020)

Ged scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2020)

gutes gelinge, daniel.
und schiess Dich nicht ab.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gutes gelinge, daniel.
> und schiess Dich nicht ab.


Lol wie soll das gehen bei über 15h Fahrtzeit


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Lol wie soll das gehen bei über 15h Fahrtzeit


meinte Du sollst bei der abfahrt nicht den helden spielen.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> meinte Du sollst bei der abfahrt nicht den helden spielen.


Ja das wird tricky, vor ner Stunde kam mir ein Traktor und zwei quatschende Biker nebeneinander entgegen. Ob das einen ganzen Tag gut geht


----------



## ploerre (6. Mai 2020)

Ich hab neulich mal einen 5 Runden Testride an der Hohen Wurzel gemacht, da bin ich dem selben Hundehalterpärchen 4 mal begegnet.
Am Anfang warn sie noch freundlich.  Beim 4. Mal genervt. Mussten jedesmal ihre 5 Hunde einfangen und bändigen.

Aktueller Planungsstand: Höhe NN 230 bis 610 = 380 hm/Runde
Für 10k wären das dann 27 Runden, 7,2 km Einfach -> 388 km

Ich glaub, lange Runden sind für mich mental besser, dann werden es nicht so viele.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich mal einen 5 Runden Testride an der Hohen Wurzel gemacht, da bin ich dem selben Hundehalterpärchen 4 mal begegnet.
> Am Anfang warn sie noch freundlich.  Beim 4. Mal genervt. Mussten jedesmal ihre 5 Hunde einfangen und bändigen.
> 
> Aktueller Planungsstand: Höhe NN 230 bis 610 = 380 hm/Runde
> ...


ich hoffe bei kurzen Runden früher fertig zu sein, was auch immer "fertig" in diesem Fall bedeutet.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Lokation


----------



## Adieu (7. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt
> Und viel mentale Stärke. Immer daran denken wie es sich anfühlen könnte wenn du's geschafft hast, ohne versuchen das ganze zu sehen, sondern nur die einzelnen Etappen - deshalb auch eine super Idee mit dem Kalender.
> Und. Es ist erst vorüber, wenn es wirklich vorüber ist. Ganz gefährlich für den Erfolg eines solchen Vorhabens, wenn man mental einige Zeit/Runden vor dem Ende beginnt abzuschliessen.
> 
> Toitoitoi


Es wird sich grottig anfühlen wenn man es geschafft hat. Man steht völlig fertig, verdreckt mit einem schmerzenden Körper nachts um 12 Uhr  einsam und allein in einem dunklen Wald und muss jetzt den ganze Krempel noch ins Auto packen???

Aber danke für die Motivation


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2020)

Gips 1 Strava Aggount zum rumpöbeln nachverfolgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (7. Mai 2020)

Naja deshalb würde ich ganz früh am morgen oder besser gesagt mitten in der Nacht ?  starten. So könntest Du am frühen abend fertig sein. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass du das nicht wolltest.


----------



## ploerre (7. Mai 2020)

Ich wünsch Dir auch gute Fahrt und freu mich auf den Bericht.

Wie sieht denn Deine Ernährungsstrategie aus? 
Ich esse bei Crunchtime-Aktonen ab 10 Stunden fast im 20 Minuten Takt, während der Fahrt abwechselnd diverse Gummitiere und Nussmischungen, ab und an Proteinriegel und alle paar Stunden mal was deftiges, Belegte Brötchen, Salzbrezen o.ä. 
Getränk: nur Wasser.

Und fährst Du mit Kopfhörer, Musik/Podcast whatever?

@lupus_bhg angry wegen der Hunde? Ich hab immer schön runtergebremst und gelächelt. 
Bei so ner Aktion bringt es eh nichts, 20 Sekunden mit Durchballern reinzuholen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg angry wegen der Hunde*besitzer*?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Naja deshalb würde ich ganz früh am morgen oder besser gesagt mitten in der Nacht ?  starten. So könntest Du am frühen abend fertig sein. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass du das nicht wolltest.



Ja ich bin kein Nachtmensch, zudem ist der Wildwechsel auch nicht grad ungefährlich in der Nacht. Aus meiner 24h Erfahrung weiß ich leider auch, dass mir so gegen 2 Uhr nachts schlagartig ca 40Watt  fehlen weil mein Biorhytmus und Stoffwechsel runter fahren. Das sind für mich dann keine idealen Startbedingungen


ploerre schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir auch gute Fahrt und freu mich auf den Bericht.
> 
> Wie sieht denn Deine Ernährungsstrategie aus?
> Ich esse bei Crunchtime-Aktonen ab 10 Stunden fast im 20 Minuten Takt, während der Fahrt abwechselnd diverse Gummitiere und Nussmischungen, ab und an Proteinriegel und alle paar Stunden mal was deftiges, Belegte Brötchen, Salzbrezen o.ä.
> ...



Hab eine 24h Rennenplaylist die ist ca 4 Stunden lang und ich kann mitlerweile alle Texte auswendig 

Ernährung ist bei mir zu 80% ausschließlich flüssig. Der Magen kann bei Ultradistanzen irgendwann keine feste Nahrung mehr verdauen und man bekommt Übelkeit und Bauchkrämpfe.

Deine vorgeschlagenen Essensstrategie würde bei mir ca 8-10h funktionieren.

Nur Wasser bringt es für mich auch nicht. Da ich mir ins Getränk gerne mal etwas Ingwer, Panaceo oder Aminosäuren sowie Salz mische. Hab da quasi für gewisse Uhrzeiten auch immer eine spezielle Flasche gerichtet gegen Ende gibt´s dann nur Cola.

Das Thema hier war ja lange rughig, ich finde es klasse wie viele positive Zusprüche ich nun von Euch bekomme.

Nach nem Tracker schau ich mal
 Mein Frau wird zumindest auf Facebook imme was posten

Vielen Dank an alle???


----------



## hdamok (7. Mai 2020)

Jetzt hab ich mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage zu Panaceo.
Inhaltsstoffe sind Zeolithe & Aktivierter Dolomit. 






						Zeolithe (Stoffgruppe) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





			http://dolomitwerk.de/fileadmin/pdf/aquaristik/de/aktivDolomit.pdf
		


Welchen Vorteil/Wirkung erwartest du als Langstreckenfahrer?


----------



## ploerre (7. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ernährung ist bei mir zu 80% ausschließlich flüssig. Der Magen kann bei Ultradistanzen irgendwann keine feste Nahrung mehr verdauen und man bekommt Übelkeit und Bauchkrämpfe.


Bei mir klappt das irgendwie ganz gut. Bin neulich 37 Stunden am Stück gefahren, ca 520 km Schotter. (Kombination aus dem Frankfurter Greffelründsche und Taunustaler CX. ) Start 6 Uhr morgens.
2 Mal Besuch beim Bäcker, ansonsten die Rahmentasche voll mit Nüssen Riegeln und Gummizeugs.
Die Tiefs bei Nacht kontere ich mit Koffeintabletten, allerdings geht da der Wasserdurchsatz hoch. (viele Pinkelpausen)
Am härtesten isses immer morgens zw. 6 und 7.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

hdamok schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal ne ernstgemeinte Frage zu Panaceo.
> Inhaltsstoffe sind Zeolithe & Aktivierter Dolomit.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bilde mir ein das sich die Krampfbildung oder Krampfanfälligkeit reduziert hat. Man wirbt zwar damit, dass sich die Lakatatbildung reduziert bzw schneller abgebaut wird aber messbar ist es nicht. 

Man hat halt in zwanzig Jahren auf dem Bike vieles versucht und nimmt und tut das, was halt beim letzten mal am besten funktioniert hat.

Ich schneide mir sogar ritualmäßig die Nasenhaare vor dem Rennen weil ich denke besser Luft zu bekommen


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das irgendwie ganz gut. Bin neulich 37 Stunden am Stück gefahren, ca 520 km Schotter. (Kombination aus dem Frankfurter Greffelründsche und Taunustaler CX. ) Start 6 Uhr morgens.
> 2 Mal Besuch beim Bäcker, ansonsten die Rahmentasche voll mit Nüssen Riegeln und Gummizeugs.
> Die Tiefs bei Nacht kontere ich mit Koffeintabletten, allerdings geht da der Wasserdurchsatz hoch. (viele Pinkelpausen)
> Am härtesten isses immer morgens zw. 6 und 7.


Ja die Intensität hat darauf auch einen erheblichen Einfluss. Unter Rennbelastung funktionieren bei mir manche Dinge halt nicht mehr wie auf einer ausgedehnten Trainingseinheit im Touren/Fettstoffwechselmodus. Da reagiert denke ich jeder Körper und Magen auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Nur 5x10 Aufstiege


----------



## Adieu (7. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Der Körper ist nur eine Hülle.


Ja 60% sind Psyche, der Rest ist Kopfsache wenn ma sowas durchziehen will.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2020)

wenn ich Dir eines zutraue, dann einen dickkopf.

letztes WE wären wir sogar in südbaden gewesen zum anfeuern usw. ...

... aber kackwetter


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn ich Dir eines zutraue, dann einen dickkopf.
> 
> letztes WE wären wir sogar in südbaden gewesen zum anfeuern usw. ...
> 
> ... aber kackwetter


Da war sogar der Ursprungstermin ?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2020)

eye know


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (7. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Aber allein die Tatsache das hier ein dutzend Leute am Sonntag fragen werde "hast´s geschafft" motiviert und setzt mich unter druck


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Mai 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Bist du mal mehrtägige Langdistanzdinge gefahren?
> Ist's nicht bloss eine Frage der Intensität?
> 
> Mir geht's jedenfalls so (weniger intensiv fahren und normal Essen), auch 5 Tage oder Wochen am Stück. Mehrstündige Intensivsegmente liegen dann immer noch drin, ich muss einfach danach einen- zwei Gänge zurück.


Nein, ich verliere nach spätesten zwei Tagen die lust am biken, mittlerweile kann ich auch 5h ohne Nahrung Fahren sogar recht intensiv.

2018 hatten wir beim24h Rennen in Schötz 38 Grad, da war man in den ersten 6h schon froh, wenn der Magen das Getränk vertragen hat. Hätte mir da einer was festes gereicht, hätte ich gekotzt 
aber mein Verpflegungsstartegie hab ich ja auch nicht selbst erfunden, hab mich da an den Topathleten im Ultraracing orientiert und werde da keine Experimente mehr machen.
Je nach Rennen gönne ich mir nachts ein warme pürierte Nudelsuppe aus der Trinkflasche (z.B  beim 24h Rennen am Alfsee da hatte es nachts 0 Grad)
Das mit normal Essen wird auch so schwer weil man ja da meist langsamer fährt oder gar anhalten muss.


----------



## stengele (7. Mai 2020)

Dein Körper sagt dir normal auch was er will. Bei 24h habe ich immer mehrere Flaschen parat stehen mit Iso, Wasser und Cola. Wenn's kalt ist gibt's auch mal Punsch und Suppe. Schokolade ist auch immer willkommen. 
Möchte dieses Jahr auch noch "everesten"... allerdings auf Asphalt aber mit MTB.
Dir viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter.


----------



## Adieu (7. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Mai 2020)

Ich gehe meistens am Tag danach dann mal einkaufen und dann wird´s im Einkaufswagen richtig hässlich 

Wetterprognose wurde auch nochmal besser


----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich gehe meistens am Tag danach dann mal einkaufen und dann wird´s im Einkaufswagen richtig hässlich


Da reicht bei mir schon ne 6h Tour und ich werfe alle Ernährungsregeln/-gewohnheiten über Bord ?


----------



## TitusLE (8. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ein dutzend


+1


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Mai 2020)

Henkersmahlzeit...noch 12h bis zum Start ?


----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

Viel Erfolg und starken Kopf für morgen ?
Und wenn du nach 7k ein fußballgroß angeschwollenes Knie hast, dein Kopf nicht mehr mitmachen will oder dein Darm das Selbstreinigungsprogramm unbedingt starten möchte und du abbrichst/vom Ratt kippst nimmt dir das hier keiner übel...kannst dich dann aber trotzdem hier nicht mehr sehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (8. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und starken Kopf für morgen ?
> Und wenn du nach 7k ein fußballgroß angeschwollenes Knie hast, dein Kopf nicht mehr mitmachen will oder dein Darm das Selbstreinigungsprogramm unbedingt starten möchte und du abbrichst/vom Ratt kippst nimmt dir das hier keiner übel...kannst dich dann aber trotzdem hier nicht mehr sehen lassen


Wenn ich bis  7K komme wird sowieso durchgezogen damnbitchmotherfucker???


----------



## Deleted 479645 (8. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis 1m komme wird sowieso durchgezogen damnbitchmotherfucker???


Hab das mal korrigiert 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis  7K komme wird sowieso durchgezogen damnbitchmotherfucker???


Wenn man schon Mal warm ist ??‍♂️


----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

Das wichtigste vergessen: welches Bier gibt's danach?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (8. Mai 2020)

Alle!


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das wichtigste vergessen: welches Bier gibt's danach?


ich sauf kein Bier bin eher der Wein Typ. Hab ein alkoholfreies Radler zu Hause


----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ich sauf kein Bier bin eher der Wein Typ. Hab ein alkoholfreies Radler zu Hause


Du provozierst die Selbstreinigung aber auch ?


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Du provozierst die Selbstreinigung aber auch ?


ein leerer Darm macht leicht und schnell bergauf


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich blamiere mich hier mal...
Ich hab letztes Jahr in Davos staunend neben einem Kollegen gestanden, der, als ich nach 6000 Tiefenmetern völlig platt vom Rad bin, sagte "Ich mach heute den Everest voll... noch zwei Abfahrten".
Er hat das am Ende auch völlig erschöpft geschafft...

Mjoa..das war halt "nur" bergab. Was du hier vorhast ist für mich absolut nicht fassbar!
...und auch die Zahlen von @ploerre ...  

Ich werde das interessiert weiterverfolgen und wünsche dir für morgen BESTE Beine und einen starken Kopf!!

Immer wieder faszinierend, was unser schöner Sport alles für Blüten treibt... 

Tschakka!!

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (8. Mai 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Immer wieder faszinierend, was unser schöner Sport alles für *Bekloppte an*treibt...


Hab's Mal angepasst ?


----------



## stummerwinter (8. Mai 2020)

Alles gute und viel Spass!


----------



## daniel77 (8. Mai 2020)

Na dann auch von mir viel Spass  
du bist doch echt bekloppt Alter. Wenn die Zöllner uns nicht im Dickicht auflauern kommen Sebastian und ich zum gucken und dich nen paar Anstiege volllabern.


----------



## Endura (9. Mai 2020)

Gute Beine und super hohe Motivation wünsche ich Dir heute - viel Erfolg!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2020)

und, wie läuf's? ;-)


----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

War schon jemand zum anfeuern da?
Wenn ich mich hier nach der Gartenarbeit losreißen kann wollte ich am Nachmittag mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

Live vom Mountainbike Everest:
@Laktathunter ist bei etwas über 6000...


----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

Und freut sich noch über weitere Mitfahrer für die noch fehlenden Höhenmeter.


----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

Das Bike ist in echt noch viel geiler als auf den Fotos im Forum. ???


----------



## danimaniac (9. Mai 2020)

Klasse Leistung! 3/4 geschafft


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2020)

go daniel!


----------



## Muckal (9. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist das Verhältnis Oberkörper zu Oberschenkel genau anders rum als beim @Laktathunter. Vielleicht fall ich deswegen nach 1250hm vom Rad..

Wie ist der Stand? Wir brauchen ein Update.


----------



## stummerwinter (9. Mai 2020)

GO...GO...GO...


----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

Muckal schrieb:


> Wie ist der Stand? Wir brauchen ein Update.


Musste leider wieder heim und die Kids übernehmen, sonst wäre ich gerne noch ein paar Runden länger mitgefahren. ???


----------



## me72 (9. Mai 2020)

Aber dafür, dass er zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mehr als 6000 Hm in den Beinen hatte, sah er noch recht fit aus. Mich hätte man da schon irgendwo total foxy aus dem Graben ziehen können.
Hut ab.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Mai 2020)

Grenze ist dicht...  
Sorry, Alter aber du packst das sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (10. Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe ja, dass du erstmal schlafen willst @Laktathunter , aber so läuft das hier nicht!
Die Masse will unterhalten werden... 

Ich hoffe, es gibt ein Foto der Zieleinfahrt... das Gesicht spricht bestimmt Bände..


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Erstma Frühstück ?️?


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig, danke für die vielen Beiträge. Was soll ich sagen zwischen 3000 und 4500Höhenmeter wurde ich nie fast 32 Grad gekocht und als beim Kumpel Ausstieg war ich mit Krämpfen schon dabei einzupacken. Ich konnte mich dann in den folgenden zwei Stunden wieder erholen war aber auf die Hitze nicht vorbereitet. Um 0.10Uhr war's dann vorbei.


----------



## danimaniac (10. Mai 2020)

Respekt! Du schreibst bestimmt noch einen umfassenden Blogeintrag darüber oder? Hab es ein Biker's High irgendwann?
Danke an @me72 für die Updates gestern!


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Respekt! Du schreibst bestimmt noch einen umfassenden Blogeintrag darüber oder? Hab es ein Biker's High irgendwann?
> Danke an @me72 für die Updates gestern!


Ja Blogbeitrag kommt aber irgendwie bin ich kaputt heute


----------



## stummerwinter (10. Mai 2020)

Echt...warum?

 

Gilt aber nicht, du bist zu viel gefahren...


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Echt...warum?
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt aber nicht, du bist zu viel gefahren...


Einfach nur schlecht geschlafen ??‍♂️


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Ich muss noch das Auto ausladen komme aber kaum die Treppen hoch. Die Challenge beginnt heute ?️


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2020)

respekt, kerl!!! amtliche leistung.

dann gute erholung & heavy carbo reload.

ab nächste woche hat die bike bravo einen laktathunter starschnitt im mittelteil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (10. Mai 2020)

Wow, top Leistung! Respekt!
Hast dir aber dein neues Bike redlich verdient und darfst den Rest der Saison eher bergab fahren


----------



## Muckal (10. Mai 2020)

Geil, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## me72 (10. Mai 2020)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen:
Gratulation zum Everesting, klasse Leistung!


----------



## ploerre (10. Mai 2020)

Hammergeil! Das hast Du gut gemacht!


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Jetzt wird gleich der Grill angeworfen der Körper schreit nach Fett???


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Geiles Statement von Strava


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (10. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich muss noch das Auto ausladen komme aber kaum die Treppen hoch. Die Challenge beginnt heute ?



Alte Sissy! Die paar Höhenmeter....

Ich hatte heute auf meiner Tour 800hm. Wenn ihr mir vorstelle, das dann mal 11...lass ma stecken

Klasse Leistung! Ich finde es krass, mit was für einer Konstanz du da hoch geschnurrt bist. Hier und da mal n Außreißer aber im Großen und Ganzen bewegt sich das bei den Segmenten ja immer so ca in der gleichen Zeit! Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, dass man genau sein Tempo findet.


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Alte Sissy! Die paar Höhenmeter....
> 
> Ich hatte heute auf meiner Tour 800hm. Wenn ihr mir vorstelle, das dann mal 11...lass ma stecken
> 
> Klasse Leistung! Ich finde es krass, mit was für einer Konstanz du da hoch geschnurrt bist. Hier und da mal n Außreißer aber im Großen und Ganzen bewegt sich das bei den Segmenten ja immer so ca in der gleichen Zeit! Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, dass man genau sein Tempo findet.


Ich bin eigentlich immer denselben Gang gefahren.Von 3000-4500hm ging ich aber auf dem Zahnfleisch.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Mai 2020)

Hi Jabba81


Falls ich fragen darf ? Wieviel Stunden MTB+RR-Training machst du pro Saison ?



Jabba81 schrieb:


> Hat was... so bis 5'000 Höhenmeter geht's einigermassen entspannt... danach wirds schon mühsam und wie gesagt, die Zeit macht dann auch noch einen Faktor. Wenn man's alleine macht ist es halt am selben Aufstieg immer und immer wieder auch einfacher bezüglich Verpflegung...
> 
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt bei mir in der Schweiz hierzu auch nicht so eine grosse Herausforderung sehe, ich habe locker 8 über 1'000 hm lange Anstiege bei mir zuhause in unmittelbarer Nähe wo ich also immer mal wieder zuhause nachtanken könnte  Vielleicht mal was für nen langen Sommertag im 2020




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Jabba81 (10. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Jabba81
> 
> 
> Falls ich fragen darf ? Wieviel Stunden MTB+RR-Training machst du pro Saison ?
> ...



@Schwarzwa.biker Gute Frage, keine Ahnung. 
Kann man das irgendwie einfach bei Strava auslesen?


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2020)

Ich konnt heute wieder Kräfte tanken, egal ob Bier oder Wein. Ich stoße nun mit euch an. Danke für die Motivation.         

Prost Jungs und auf zur nächsten Challenge...was auch immer das sein wird.



Lg
Daniel


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Mai 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker Gute Frage, keine Ahnung.
> Kann man das irgendwie einfach bei Strava auslesen?



Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, denn ich habe kein Strava. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Mai 2020)

Hi Laktathunter


Einfach krass was du da gemacht hast !  Wahnsinnsleistung !


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich konnt heute wieder Kräfte tanken, egal ob Bier oder Wein. Ich stoße nun mit euch an. Danke für die Motivation.
> 
> Prost Jungs und auf zur nächsten Challenge...was auch immer das sein wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## seblubb (10. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch zur goldenen Ananas ?


----------



## TitusLE (10. Mai 2020)

Respekt.  ? 
Ist unvorstellbar für mich. Vielleicht in drei Tagen. Und selbst das wäre schon herausfordernd.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich immer denselben Gang gefahren.Von 3000-4500hm ging ich aber auf dem Zahnfleisch.



Wenn ich fragen darf: Wieviel Km und Hm hast du seit 1.10.2019 MTB+RR zusammen trainiert ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf: Wieviel Km und Hm hast du seit 1.10.2019 MTB+RR zusammen trainiert ?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker


Müsste nochmal kucken, kann ich dir später genau sagen.

Zahlen für 2020 sind ca. 3800Km/60000HM


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

Auch in Australien war man fleißig und hat mein Everesting geprüft. Nun hab ich es in die Hall of Fame geschafft sogar in der Kategorie "Steepclimb" weil unter 200Km.



*WAIT. WHAT DID YOU JUST GO AND DO?*

Amazing effort! Congratulations are in order. Please take that deep sigh of relief now - your entry has been accepted and is now sitting in the Everesting Hall of Fame!

 





​
 

                        Your activity in the Hall of Fame has its own unique link - so just copy and paste that, and you can share it with the world!

Speaking of sharing, you can click on this image and then save it to share on Instagram, Facebook, or Twitter (or just go and make your own!). We really love seeing your posts, so don't forget to tag us using both @everesting and #everesting.                    



 

*Completed a 'Basecamp' half-Everesting?*
You should be stoked! You are sitting in the hall of fame, occupied by some of the most incredible cyclists from around the globe. You’ll still need to journey to the summit of Everest to qualify for Everesting merch but you have now earned your first badge, and our hope is that starts you on a journey toward many more in the future. If you haven't already, you should check out our training guides, watch amazing rides unfold in our Strava Club, and chat with a bunch of like-minded legends in the Official Discussion Group on Facebook.

*Completed a full Everesting, 10k, or Everesting Roam?*
By completing the Everesting challenge you've unlocked a range of gear that only fellow crew members have access to. Wearing this kit out on the road immediately signifies you as an Everester - and you can trust us, you _WILL_ get comments about it!

Your incredible support helps us to continue to grow, support, and encourage our crew (and it keeps the lights on for Everesting.cc!) as well us dream up the next bonkers idea for you to aim for...

 


 

 



 

 
 

 

 


 


As you know, Everesting is not some mega corp - It's just two passionate cyclists sitting around a coffee table in Melbourne doing what they love in their spare time. When you chat to us on social, via email, on Strava - that's us.

It's for that reason that we can't thank you enough for assisting us in building this amazing community. We are super proud of you all. We love you guys and gals more than you will ever realise. Keep inspiring us!


#crewgotcrew


Andy + Tam
*EVERESTING*


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

Ich habe grad gesehen es gibt noch ein Abzeichen für einen 10K ride???


----------



## Deleted 479645 (11. Mai 2020)

Und es geht wieder los


----------



## danimaniac (11. Mai 2020)

here we go...


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

10K Gravelbike Challenge auf einem Pivot Vault...immer diese Dämonen in meinem Kopf????


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Und es geht wieder los


Das "ichhabdieschnauzevolldamnbitchmotherfucker" hat tatsächlich nicht lange gehalten


----------



## ploerre (11. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich habe grad gesehen es gibt noch ein Abzeichen für einen 10K ride???


So schauts aus.  10k als einzelne Tour  qualifiziert für die Hall  of Fame in der High Rouleurs Society.








						HIGH ROULEURS SOCIETY
					






					highrouleur.cc
				




Hab schon einen groben Draft, wie das bei mir aussehen müsste.
Steep Rheingau/Wispertaunus Gravel Grind.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> So schauts aus.  10k als einzelne Tour  qualifiziert für die Hall  of Fame in der High Rouleurs Society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das schaut recht gut aus mit wenig Flachpassagen. Ich müsste eh mal in die Gegend um Sponsoren zu besuchen. Email fürs Vault ist schon raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (11. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> mit wenig Flachpassagen.


Da geht bestimmt noch weniger, aber ich möche im "The Journey" Modus fahren und irgendwie muss man ja noch auf die 400 km kommen.   Und zum Schluß raus tun ein paar Ruhephasen bestimmt ganz gut.



> More than 10,000m vertical in less than 36 hours, with a minimum of 400km.



Ich zieh das jetzt vor (Juni irgendwann) , der Everest kommt dann eher gegen August.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Da geht bestimmt noch weniger, aber ich möche im "The Journey" Modus fahren und irgendwie muss man ja noch auf die 400 km kommen.   Und zum Schluß raus tun ein paar Ruhephasen bestimmt ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich zieh das jetzt vor (Juni irgendwann) , der Everest kommt dann eher gegen August.


willst du auch schlafen?


----------



## danimaniac (11. Mai 2020)

alter, ich brauch popcorn.
Ich falle nach 4 Stunden ODER 1500 hm einfach vom Rad und du so.... 9200hm war jetzt ganz easy. nächsten tag bisserl mehr zum frühstück und mittags grillen.. ach ich glaub 10k muss auch gehen.. vielleicht gravel ich die mal?


----------



## ploerre (11. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> willst du auch schlafen?


Kommt auf den Schnitt an, aber ich bin relativ geübt im Durchmachen. Vllt. mal nen Powernap in der Daunenweste. 
Auf jedenfall im Selbstversorgermodus.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> alter, ich brauch popcorn.
> Ich falle nach 4 Stunden ODER 1500 hm einfach vom Rad und du so.... 9200hm war jetzt ganz easy. nächsten tag bisserl mehr zum frühstück und mittags grillen.. ach ich glaub 10k muss auch gehen.. vielleicht gravel ich die mal?


Ich lache mir soeben ein zweites Loch in den Hintern..so wie du das schreibst.???

aber du bist nahe drann...


----------



## hdamok (11. Mai 2020)

Für die HRS empfehle ich Rad am Ring 








						Rad am Ring 2017 - David H's 515.0 km bike ride
					

20 Runden. Gesamt 31, AK9 :) :) :)




					www.strava.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

Aber Grundsätzlich,

eine 10K Gravel oder Rennradtour sollte einafacher sein als reine MTB Höhemeter sofern nicht unnötig viele Flachstücke dabei sind.
Problematisch wird´s für mich aber im @ploerre Style mit Selbstversorgung.
Es sind die Betreuer die dich am Leben halten bzw. auch die Möglichkeit auf alles reagieren zu können.


----------



## stengele (11. Mai 2020)

Geht auch mit dem MTB  


			https://www.strava.com/activities/1188908557


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf: Wieviel Km und Hm hast du seit 1.10.2019 MTB+RR zusammen trainiert ?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker


So hier die genauen Daten ohne das Everesting

Ist ab November 2019 da ich im Oktober immer pausiere. Es fehlen ca 100Km und 1500Hm da mir mal der Tacho ausging. Allerdings halte ich die Menge an Training für unwichtig, die Qualität muss stimmen


----------



## ploerre (12. Mai 2020)

Neuer Rekord. Everest in 8 Stunden.     









						There’s vomit in my beard but this suffering is a privilege. Thanks to everyone for donating to folks who suffer for real. Thanks to Ben and Emily and Kelton and Jesse and all the folks who came to yell at me. First video is up on Youtube  -  Phil G.
					

Confirmed time for Everest completion: 7:52:12 (I did an extra lap) https://youtu.be/-RmvlTNzhzc  https://p2p.onecause.com/chefscycle2020/phil-gaimon




					www.strava.com


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Neuer Rekord. Everest in 8 Stunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist krass aber ich bin mit meinen 82Kg eh mehr Downhillelefant als Berggazelle...die KOMs gehören den andern


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

So Jungs, 
ich ging nochmals ins Laktat und hab für euch in die Tasten gehauen.









						#Everesting2020-Auf den höchsten Berg der Welt
					

Im letzten Blogbeitrag konntet ihr lesen, wie es zu meiner Idee, der Everesting Challenge gekommen ist.    Letztes Wochenende war es dann endlich soweit. Anders als ursprünglich geplant, habe ich mein Uphill Segment noch etwas verlängert. Dies reduzierte die Rundenzahl auf lediglich 50 Aufstiege, au



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Mai 2020)

Sry, das muss sein:



			
				Laktathunter schrieb:
			
		

> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ein Everesting ist ungefähr so reizvoll wie Sex mit zwei Schnitzeln zwischem Heizkörper.


----------



## me72 (14. Mai 2020)

Der is auch geil:  



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Mit einer Investition von rund Einsfuchzig konnte ich in den folgenden Anstiegen dieses Weckli rund 3-4mal nochmals kauen und schlucken…mehr geht echt nicht für´s Geld.



???


----------



## danimaniac (14. Mai 2020)

Hammer! Wunderbar geschrieben.


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

servus zusammen. Ich werd mich nächste Woche mal an ein everesting wagen. meine segmentwahl ist noch nicht 100 prozentig abgeschlossen. Aktuell hab ich 3 zur Auswahl (4,4km/400hm ; 5km/420hm; 5,6km/350hm). Das letztere ist von der Steigung her das angenehmste. Werde am Wochenende nochmal testen und mich dann entscheiden. Fahren werde ich wohl nächsten Mittwoch. Werd wohl sehr früh am Morgen starten da ich lieber morgens früh aufstehe als abends so lange zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> servus zusammen. Ich werd mich nächste Woche mal an ein everesting wagen. meine segmentwahl ist noch nicht 100 prozentig abgeschlossen. Aktuell hab ich 3 zur Auswahl (4,4km/400hm ; 5km/420hm; 5,6km/350hm). Das letztere ist von der Steigung her das angenehmste. Werde am Wochenende nochmal testen und mich dann entscheiden. Fahren werde ich wohl nächsten Mittwoch. Werd wohl sehr früh am Morgen starten da ich lieber morgens früh aufstehe als abends so lange zu fahren.


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.



vielen Dank. Ich werde berichten wie weit ich gekommen bin


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> vielen Dank. Ich werde berichten wie weit ich gekommen bin


Asphalt-Gelände? Rennrad-Bike?


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Asphalt-Gelände? Rennrad-Bike?



wird Forstautobahn. Bike hab ich mich für mein Racehardtail mit 8 kg entschieden. Verpflegungstation ist meine Garage da es direkt mein Hausberg hier hinterm Haus ist.


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Mal ne Frage zu den offiziellen Regeln. Mein Start des Segments liegt knapp 600 m von daheim entfernt. Somit werd ich hin und wieder diese 600m wieder zurückfahren um Verpflegung aufzufüllen. Und danach wieder mehrfach nur das Segment fahren. Die hm der 600m Heimfahrt kann man ja raus rechnen Ist dies nach dem offiziellen Regeln erlaubt?


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den offiziellen Regeln. Mein Start des Segments liegt knapp 600 m von daheim entfernt. Somit werd ich hin und wieder diese 600m wieder zurückfahren um Verpflegung aufzufüllen. Und danach wieder mehrfach nur das Segment fahren. Die hm der 600m Heimfahrt kann man ja raus rechnen Ist dies nach dem offiziellen Regeln erlaubt?


das ist schwer zu sagen, eigentlich muss immer die selbe Strecke gefahren werden. 600 Meter Wegänderung auf vielleicht 2k-3k Anstieg ist dann schon eine erheblich Änderung mMn.

Werden denn durch die 600Meter auch zusätzliche Höhenmeter generiert?


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Die dadurch entstehende Hm würde ich nicht berücksichtigen sondern nur die durch das eigentlich Segment


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Die dadurch entstehende Hm würde ich nicht berücksichtigen sondern nur die durch das eigentlich Segment


Du brauchst eine durchgehende GPX Aufzeichnung. Wie willst du da gewisse Streckenteile und HM nicht berücksichtigen ohne diese zu unterbrechen. Gut könntest das Bike an der Strecke lassen un  mit dem Auto zur Garage und zurück?


----------



## ploerre (14. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Gut könntest das Bike an der Strecke lassen


oder das GPS

(bzw. aufzeichnung stoppen und dann wieder resume)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß ja durch die Berechnung wie oft ich das Segment hoch fahren muss um auf die 8800 zu kommen. Es wären dann halt bei 22 Fahrten nicht 8800 sondern 9500 zb. So mein ich das mit dem raus rechnen


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Naja mein Bryton hat ne Autopause, wenn icht stoppe ist die Aufzeichnung beendet. Zudem entsteht dann ein "dunkles" Zeitfenster was dann als Pause gewertet werden könnte (was nicht erlaubt ist)
Ich will hier gar nicht recht haben oder diskutieren, wäre nur scheiße wenn man 9K Höhenmeter ohne HallofFame fährt.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja durch die Berechnung wie oft ich das Segment hoch fahren muss um auf die 8800 zu kommen. Es wären dann halt bei 22 Fahrten nicht 8800 sondern 9500 zb. So mein ich das mit dem raus rechnen


Jetzt machst es halt so und wenn´s von Everesting.cc nicht akzeptiert wird, hast schon ein Ziel für´s kommende Wochenende also nochmals ohne Garage


----------



## Hatchet666 (14. Mai 2020)

Zur Not verlänger ich einfach das Segment und fahre jede Runde bis zur Haustür zurück.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Zur Not verlänger ich einfach das Segment und fahre jede Runde bis zur Haustür zurück.


würde ich auch machen, oder halt Krempel ins Auto und an der Strecke parken.


----------



## TitusLE (14. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Zur Not verlänger ich einfach das Segment und fahre jede Runde bis zur Haustür zurück.


Bei nur 22 zu fahrenden Runden vermutlich die sichere Alternative.


Laktathunter schrieb:


> ein Ziel für´s kommende Wochenende


...wäre natürlich auch eine Variante  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (14. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Naja mein Bryton hat ne Autopause, wenn icht stoppe ist die Aufzeichnung beendet. Zudem entsteht dann ein "dunkles" Zeitfenster was dann als Pause gewertet werden könnte (was nicht erlaubt ist)


Pausen sind OK.



> – It does not matter how long the ride takes, but it _must_ be ridden in one attempt (i.e. no sleeping in between). Breaks for meals etc. are fine. You can break for as long or as little as you like. Bear in mind break times add up quickly, and can add significantly to your elapsed time.











						RIDE RULES - EVERESTING
					






					everesting.cc


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Pausen sind OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja du hast recht und wir meine das selbe. Pausen sind für mich schlafen und sonstige Unterbrechungen usw. Alles ander sind Boxenstopps bei mir. Aber weiß das meine Ansicht da nicht die richtige ist


----------



## ploerre (14. Mai 2020)

Ich denk mal - wie bei Bikepacking Rennen auch - ist da viel die eigene Ehre gefragt.
"If it feels like you are gaming the system, then you probably are!"


----------



## TitusLE (14. Mai 2020)

> it _must_ be ridden in one attempt (i.e. no sleeping in between). Breaks for meals etc. are fine. You can break for as long or as little as you like.


So ganz klar ist das aber nicht. Die Pausen dürfen so lang oder kurz wie gewünscht sein, aber schlafen zwischendurch ist nicht erlaubt? Wer will denn kontrollieren und/oder nachvollziehen, ob ich man in den zwei Stunden Pause, die ich (Also ich natürlich nicht. Im nächsten Leben vielleicht) man macht, pennt oder Halma mit den Kids spielt?


----------



## Jabba81 (14. Mai 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> So ganz klar ist das aber nicht. Die Pausen dürfen so lang oder kurz wie gewünscht sein, aber schlafen zwischendurch ist nicht erlaubt? Wer will denn kontrollieren und/oder nachvollziehen, ob ich man in den zwei Stunden Pause, die ich (Also ich natürlich nicht. Im nächsten Leben vielleicht) man macht, pennt oder Halma mit den Kids spielt?





ploerre schrieb:


> "If it feels like you are gaming the system, then you probably are!"



Ich denke auch nicht, dass man das kontrollieren kann. Das Statement von @ploerre kann hier aber gut angewendet werden ?


----------



## TitusLE (14. Mai 2020)

Ja, sicher. Ich würde da auch nicht bescheißen. Geht doch eh nur um die Ehre. Wer hier bescheißt, hat's dann einfach nicht verstanden. Aber gibt sicherlich genug Leute, die das machen.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Mai 2020)

Im Ultracycling ging´s schon immer um Grenzerfahrung, Selbstfindung und Willensstärke. Ob man tasächlich die 8848 knackt, man später in der HallofFame steht oder Applaus für den ride auf Strava bekommt ist so wichtig wie ne dritte Kniescheibe an der Stirn.
Wer hier bescheißt der onaniert auch täglich und glaubt er wäre deshalb gut im Bett???


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Mai 2020)

Nächstes Ziel ist eingeloggt. Wird bei mir wohl Belchenhochdrei am 4.Juli...sofern ich einen Fahrer für´s Begleitfahrzeug finde.


----------



## ufp (15. Mai 2020)

Bezüglich neuer(er) Herausforderung:


Laktathunter schrieb:


> Nächstes Ziel


zum Beispiel ohne Unterstützung bzw stationärer Labe.
So a la Reinhold Messner&Co.
Alles selbst mitnehmen (schleppen)   .


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Mai 2020)

ufp schrieb:


> Bezüglich neuer(er) Herausforderung:
> 
> zum Beispiel ohne Unterstützung bzw stationärer Labe.
> So a la Reinhold Messner&Co.
> Alles selbst mitnehmen (schleppen)   .


Ne das geht bei mir gar net. Für mich gehört zum Cycling eine gewisse Fahrdynamik, Spritzigkeit und Beweglichkeit. Als Packesel mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit Rum zu tuckern kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (15. Mai 2020)

Das ist richtig geil zu lesen, @Laktathunter! Du hast mich grad mächtigst motiviert - ich hab zumindest mal den Plan aufgestellt, es zu machen. Von meiner Haustür geht direkt der Weg rauf auf den Gaisberg, alles eher steil, aber dann spart man sich, dass man beim x-ten Mal vor Langeweile vom Rad kippt.

Wären 11 km und 820 Hm Uphilll - da gehen sich 10 komplette Runden grad nicht aus...



MUST - TRAIN - HARDER!


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Mai 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig geil zu lesen, @Laktathunter! Du hast mich grad mächtigst motiviert - ich hab zumindest mal den Plan aufgestellt, es zu machen. Von meiner Haustür geht direkt der Weg rauf auf den Gaisberg, alles eher steil, aber dann spart man sich, dass man beim x-ten Mal vor Langeweile vom Rad kippt.
> 
> Wären 11 km und 820 Hm Uphilll - da gehen sich 10 komplette Runden grad nicht aus...
> 
> ...


Sehr schön wenn der Sport verbindet, hau rein Mate ?


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2020)

es geht weiter...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo Hatchet 666



Hatchet666 schrieb:


> servus zusammen. Ich werd mich nächste Woche mal an ein everesting wagen. meine segmentwahl ist noch nicht 100 prozentig abgeschlossen. Aktuell hab ich 3 zur Auswahl (4,4km/400hm ; 5km/420hm; 5,6km/350hm). Das letztere ist von der Steigung her das angenehmste. Werde am Wochenende nochmal testen und mich dann entscheiden. Fahren werde ich wohl nächsten Mittwoch.



Dann wünsche ich dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg für morgen. 

Nimmst du die 5,6 Km/ 350 Hm ? 

Die würde ich wohl auch nehmen, wenn ich ein Everesting machen würde.



> Werd wohl sehr früh am Morgen starten da ich lieber morgens früh aufstehe als abends so lange zu fahren.



Ja, das würde ich auch so machen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Mai 2020)

Hi Laktathunter


Thx für die Daten. 

Ja, ich stimme dir zu, dass bei schlechter Trainingsqualität auch viel Training kaum was bringen würde. Ein ehemaliger Bekannter von mir ist mal 12.000 Km/ Jahr gefahren aber bei den Races lief es überhaupt nicht gut bei ihm. Ich denke wenn er nur 5.000-6.000 Km aber die gezielter gefahren wäre, wärs evtl. sogar deutlich besser gelaufen.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> So hier die genauen Daten ohne das Everesting
> 
> Ist ab November 2019 da ich im Oktober immer pausiere. Es fehlen ca 100Km und 1500Hm da mir mal der Tacho ausging. Allerdings halte ich die Menge an Training für unwichtig, die Qualität muss stimmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1040186




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Mai 2020)

Im Schnitt an die 1100 Hm/Std. - das ist echt der Wahnsinn !!    



ploerre schrieb:


> Neuer Rekord. Everest in 8 Stunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Mai 2020)

Der Witz mit der Bank ist gut.  

Ein Bekannter von mir hat bei Belchenhochdrei vor einigen Jahren mal mitgemacht.  Ich selbst aber noch nie. Das weiteste das ich jemals mit dem MTB bei einer Tour gefahren bin, waren relativ flache 222,2 Km (10:41 Std.) aber alleine, und auf einer eigenen Route. Ist aber schon 14 Jahre her. 

Der Bekannte ist renntechnisch als gerne in Ki.-za. den Ultra mitgefahren. Bist sicher auch schon paarmal mitgefahren, oder ?  Ich bisher aber nur den Marathon und Shorttrack (mehrmals) - hoffentlich kann das Rennen in 2021 wieder stattfinden. 

Apropo - auf den Belchen (den neben dem Wiedner Eck Pass) könnte ich eig. auch mal wieder eine Tour machen . Dort war ich schon lange nichtmehr. 

Grüße 




Laktathunter schrieb:


> es geht weiter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1043515


----------



## Laktathunter (19. Mai 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Der Witz mit der Bank ist gut.
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat bei Belchenhochdrei vor einigen Jahren mal mitgemacht.  Ich selbst aber noch nie. Das weiteste das ich jemals mit dem MTB bei einer Tour gefahren bin, waren relativ flache 222,2 Km (10:41 Std.) aber alleine, und auf einer eigenen Route. Ist aber schon 14 Jahre her.
> 
> ...


Ja Kirchzarten war ich schon 10mal am Start auf unterschiedlichen Strecken außer dem Power Track. Belchenhochdrei ist ja mit dem Dackelschneider, mit dem bin ich auch noch nie weiter als 200Km gefahren.


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Mai 2020)

go go go @Hatchet666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatchet666 (20. Mai 2020)

Leider hat’s net geklappt. Ich hab bei 7166 aufgehört. Der Kopf war einfach fertig. Knapp 20h komplett allein ist irgendwie nicht meins. Um zehn hab ich mir dann gesagt „Scheiss die Wand an ich fahr heim und trink nen Helles“  
Aber muss sagen ich werd es demnächst auf der Rolle noch mal machen wo ich nebenbei Filme schauen kann und wenn ich einen bekloppten hier find der mitmacht werd ich das auch auf dem MTB nochmal machen. 
Route musste ich heut früh spontan ändern da die Forst im hinteren Bereich aufgeschottert hatte. Somit lies sich das ganze recht doof fahren. Waren dann 158km/7166hm


----------



## seblubb (20. Mai 2020)

Trotzdem geile Aktion und absolut verdientes Bier ?


----------



## Endura (21. Mai 2020)

Klasse Leistung!


----------



## ploerre (21. Mai 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Route musste ich heut früh spontan ändern da die Forst im hinteren Bereich aufgeschottert hatte. Somit lies sich das ganze recht doof fahren. Waren dann 158km/7166hm


uiuiui sowas würde mich aber auch durcheinanderwirbeln. 
Glüchwunsch zum Nepal Peak!


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Mai 2020)

Trotzdem... > 7000 hm ist deutlich über dem, was ich schaffen würde!


----------



## stengele (23. Mai 2020)

So, ich habe es gemacht... Everesting mit dem Bike onroad... war trotzdem hart.  


			https://www.strava.com/activities/3494526355


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (23. Mai 2020)

stengele schrieb:


> So, ich habe es gemacht... Everesting mit dem Bike onroad... war trotzdem hart.
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3494526355


Klasse Leistung und Gratulation Champ ???


----------



## stengele (23. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Klasse Leistung und Gratulation Champ ???


Danke dir. 
Ist aber schon recht zäh das ganze, ob ich das nochmal brauche...


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Mai 2020)

stengele schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Ist aber schon recht zäh das ganze, ob ich das nochmal brauche...


Wenn´s leicht wär könnt´s jeder


----------



## kordesh (23. Mai 2020)

Ich find euch so heftig! Ganz ohne Ironie oder sonst was. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt! 

Scheiß 9.000hm quasi am Stück... find ich immer noch richtig krass... und auch wenn bei knapp über 7.000hm abgebrochen wird - immer noch eine für mich unvorstellbare Leistung. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das anstellen sollte... (wahrscheinlich würden -20kg schon sehr dabei helfen )


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Mai 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich find euch so heftig! Ganz ohne Ironie oder sonst was. Ich bin schwer beeindruckt!
> 
> Scheiß 9.000hm quasi am Stück... find ich immer noch richtig krass... und auch wenn bei knapp über 7.000hm abgebrochen wird - immer noch eine für mich unvorstellbare Leistung. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das anstellen sollte... (wahrscheinlich würden -20kg schon sehr dabei helfen )


das ist halt die Faszination am Ultracycling und auch du würdest vermutlich weiter kommen als du dir zutraust.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (23. Mai 2020)

Krass, ich hab grad mal nach 2020 gefiltert und komme im ganzen Jahr nur fast auf den Everest. Allerdings gibt es ja immer noch keinen norddeutschen Gegenwindumrechnungsfaktor 
Dennoch unglaublich was ihr da in den Boden fräst


----------



## danimaniac (28. Mai 2020)

in 'murica haben sich auch einige ans Everesting getraut letztes Wochenende...


----------



## Laktathunter (28. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> in 'murica haben sich auch einige ans Everesting getraut letztes Wochenende...


Das scheint grad im Trend zu liegen, auch ein Emanuel Buchmann plant gerade eins, Katie Hall hat gerade nen neuen Rekord bei den Damen aufgestellt. Man munkelt das Radhersteller zukünftig nur noch XC-Räder an Leute verkaufen, die in der Hall of Fame registriert sind


----------



## seblubb (28. Mai 2020)

Ist doch kein Wunder. Keine Rennen, keine vorgegebene Struktur aber der Dachschaden ist immer noch da ?


----------



## Hatchet666 (28. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder. Keine Rennen, keine vorgegebene Struktur aber der Dachschaden ist immer noch da ?



Ich glaub besser kann man es nicht umschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (28. Mai 2020)

Wir sind nicht verrückt, nur anders normal.


----------



## Laktathunter (28. Mai 2020)

Normal wäre ne Beleidigung, ich war als Kind schon scheiße


----------



## rewelrider (28. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mein erstes Everesting vor einer Woche abgeschlossen, mit dem Rennrad.

Der Anstieg war ca. 8,15km lang und ca. 6,3% steil, ergab ca 295km bei 18 Wiederholungen. Beim nächsten Mal such ich mir einen steileren Berg wo weniger Wiederholungen nötig sind. 

Hab die Sache perfekt geplant, einzig das mein Mitstreiter im Endeffekt zur Bremse wurde war nicht geplant, nach 9 Auffahrten, von 18 geplanten, ist er dann ausgestiegen und ich habs alleine und ohne Probleme durchgezogen. Im Endeffekt hab ichs ohne irgendwelche Probleme geschafft und da die Zeit, trotzdem ich nicht ernsthaft auf Zeit gefahren bin, ganz gut war werde ich bald einen weiteren Versuch in Angriff nehmen - dann allerdings mit einem echten "Zeitversuch".

Ich hab ca 65gr / KH pro Stunde aufgenommen, flüssig und in Form von Riegeln. Bei den Pausen und den Abfahrten auf den erste 9 Auffahrten hab ich leider unnötig Zeit verschenkt, als ich dann alleine war hab ich keine Pausen mehr gemacht und bin auch bergab wesentlich schneller unterwegs gewesen.

Mental hab ich wohl eine etwas andere Taktik als man haben sollte denn ich betrachte die Wiederholung die ich gerade befahre bereits als beendet und zähle die noch fehlenden Wiederholungen immer so als wäre die aktuelle bereits erledigt.



Mein Ergebnis:

Reine Fahrzeit: 12:31:58
Gesamtzeit: 13:33:05

Durchschnittsleistung nur über die Anstiege gerechnet: 264W
Gesamtzeit Anstiege: 09:35:14

Durchschnittsleistung über die gesamte Einheit: 209W
Normalized Power über die gesamte Einheit: 253W

Fazit: ein ECHTES Erlebnis und WIRKLICH lässig wenn man es geschafft hat und die Einheit auf Everesting.cc erscheint. Ich werde sich noch ein weiteres Everesting starten so auch in den nächsten 2 Monaten keine Rennstarts machbar sein werden.


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Mai 2020)

E. Buchmann hat's in 7:29 gemacht?️???‍♂️


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (30. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> E. Buchmann hat's in 7:29 gemacht?️???‍♂️



Eine absurd, respektable Leistung!
Ich werde mir bei meinem Versuch ein Beispiel an ihm nehmen, jedoch alles verdoppeln (Zeit und Verpflegung) ?


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Mai 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> Eine absurd, respektable Leistung!
> Ich werde mir bei meinem Versuch ein Beispiel an ihm nehmen, jedoch alles verdoppeln (Zeit und Verpflegung) ?


Aber er hat verkackt


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (31. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Aber er hat verkackt


Lassen Sie es nicht gelten?


----------



## Laktathunter (31. Mai 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> Lassen Sie es nicht gelten?


Ne


----------



## stummerwinter (31. Mai 2020)

Ist nicht immer den gleichen Anstieg fahren: @RSN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (31. Mai 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ne


Schade drum! 
Aber dennoch - eine gewaltige Leistung!


----------



## ploerre (31. Mai 2020)

da hat man ein riesen Team und holt sich fette Medienpräsenz und keiner hat vorher die Regeln gelesen?
?


----------



## Laktathunter (31. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> da hat man ein riesen Team und holt sich fette Medienpräsenz und keiner hat vorher die Regeln gelesen?
> ?


Scheinbar, oder er wollte nie in die Hall of fame. Rekord wäre es sowieso nicht gewesen.


----------



## me72 (31. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> da hat man ein riesen Team und holt sich fette Medienpräsenz und keiner hat vorher die Regeln gelesen?
> ?


Hab gelesen, dass sie zuerst einen anderen Anstieg hoch gefahren sind, weil Ötzal Tourismus das Event wohl teilweise gesponsort hat und die sich dafür gewünscht haben, dass er anfangs eine ganz bestimmte Route nimmt. Laut seinem Trainer war die auch noch flacher, so dass er sagte, wäre Buchmann direkt auf der höherprozentigen Rampe gefahren, dann hätte er seine Höhenmeter voraussichtlich noch schneller schaffen können.


----------



## ploerre (31. Mai 2020)

OK, Ich weiß nun wieder, warum mich kommerzieller Radsport nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (2. Juni 2020)

es wird Zeit, dass es wieder Rennen gibt.
den Pro's wirds allmählich zu langweilig.
nachdem Alban Lakata, eine Woche lang jeden Tag 200km+ gefahren ist, einen 400er absolviert hat, haut er gestern mal "lockere" 10k hm raus


			https://www.strava.com/activities/3548905096/analysis
		


die Leistung, welche die Jungs abrufen können, ist einfach nur abartig und beachtlich zugleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (17. Juni 2020)

Radprofi und Gravelfan Lachlan Morton hat einen neue Rekord aufgestellt





						Morton bricht Everesting-Rekord - und das in der Höhe | radsport-news.com
					






					www.radsport-news.com
				



derweil bereite ich mcih auf die nächste Challenge vor





Lg der Daniel


----------



## seblubb (17. Juni 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Radprofi und Gravelfan Lachlan Morton hat einen neue Rekord aufgestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geringerer Luftwiderstand. So kann das ja jeder


----------



## danimaniac (17. Juni 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Geringerer Luftwiderstand. So kann das ja jeder


weniger Gravitation auch...


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Juni 2020)

Ich klatsche? trotzdem anerkennend


----------



## danimaniac (17. Juni 2020)

Ich auch


----------



## seblubb (17. Juni 2020)

Ich nicht. Ist mir zu anstrengend


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juni 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Radprofi und Gravelfan Lachlan Morton hat einen neue Rekord aufgestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch nicht






						Fehler bei Strava: Morton nun doch nicht Everesting-Rekordhalter | radsport-news.com
					






					www.radsport-news.com


----------



## rewelrider (20. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn mit welche einfachen Regeln die Profis offenbar komplett überfordert sind. Der Zweite der das Regelwerk von gefühlt 5 Zeilen nicht verstanden hat.......


----------



## TitusLE (20. Juni 2020)

rewelrider schrieb:


> Wahnsinn mit welche einfachen Regeln die Profis offenbar komplett überfordert sind.


Naja, das hat ja jetzt nichts damit zu tun, dass er die Regeln nicht verstanden hat. Da hat bei den Strava-Angaben für das Segment was nicht gepasst und er hat sich drauf verlassen.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2020)

Naja, wenn er das Strava Segment nimmt als Referenz und das nunmal zuwenig anzeigt kann er nicht viel dafür... hätte halt noch ein anderes Gerät zur Überprüfung mitlaufen lassen sollen.

Edit: TitusLE‘s Antwort übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (21. Juni 2020)

Professionelle Vorbereitung bedeutet auch, das zu fahrende Segment vorher mit den Strava Angaben abzugleichen. Hätte ja schon vor dem Start auffallen können.
Aber seine Antwort - dann mache ich es einfach nochmal - finde ich klasse!


----------



## Jabba81 (21. Juni 2020)

Und er hat schon wieder gemacht...   ?









						Lachlan Morton breaks Everesting record (for real this time) in 7:29:57 - CyclingTips
					

UPDATED WITH OFFICIAL TIME. EF Pro Cycling’s Lachlan Morton has broken the Everesting record, setting a time of 7 hours, 29 minutes and 57 seconds, less than a week after his previous attempt was nullified due to bad elevation data. Hells 500, the body behind Everesting, has confirmed the...




					cyclingtips.com


----------



## bMerry (21. Juni 2020)

hatte er noch etwas Zeit zwischen Aufstehen und Mittagessen ;-) - also warum nicht ein bissel der Berg stürmen. W A H N S I N N

< Hab ich heute auch gemacht, im Maßstab 1 : 10  >


----------



## TitusLE (21. Juni 2020)

bMerry schrieb:


> Hab ich heute auch gemacht, im Maßstab 1 : 10  >


Hast' auch siebeneinhalb Stunden gebraucht


----------



## Laktathunter (22. Juni 2020)

Ich denke auch,

wie blöd muß man sein das Segment vorher nich tmal zu überprüfen/abzufahren. Hab ich selbst als nicht Pro gemacht 
Aber das er nochmal nachlegt find ich richt geil...so "in your face" so .-)


----------



## JPS (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich erst vor kurzem auf das Everesting aufmerksam geworden bin und diesen Thread dann durchgelesen und verfolgt habe, möchte ich zuerst allen, die das geschafft haben, gratulieren und meinen Hut (bzw. Helm) ziehen .

Anfangs fand ich die Idee einen Anstieg unzählige Male hoch und runter zu fahren, ehrlich gesagt, ja ziemlich bescheuert. Anderseits trifft es dieses Zitat perfekt: 





seblubb schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder. Keine Rennen, keine vorgegebene Struktur aber der Dachschaden ist immer noch da ?



Daher denke ich drüber nach, mich auch mal daran zu versuchen.

Mein Problem dabei ist, daß ich normal nur mit einem VDO MC 2.0 unterwegs bin. Ich benutze kein Smartphone und bin (noch) nicht bei Strava registriert.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein Garmin Vista HCx hier rumliegen und bin damit schon mal testweise einen Anstieg mehrfach hoch und runter gefahren (Anhang). Wäre der Anstieg denn Regelkonform?

Jetzt meine Frage: Was benötige ich technisch und muss ich ein Segment erstellen, damit ich am Everesting teilnehmen kann und mein Ergebnis (falls ich das schaffen sollte) als Motivation auch auf everesting.de, everesting.cc, strava oder wo auch immer anerkannt wird.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe
Gruß JPS


----------



## danimaniac (24. Juni 2020)

man kann das auch einfach nur auf dem Hinterrad machen...

er sollte sich jetzt umnennen, statt Manuel wohl eher Manual 

hier noch ein Artikel aus der Schweiz und auf deutsch


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Juni 2020)

ich spiele ja auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir das Everesting anzutun....

das ganze hätte am Großglockner mit dem Rennrad stattfinden sollen.
1250hm das ganze 8x und schon wärs durch.

jetzt bin ich am Wochenende eine light-packing Tour um die Alpen gefahren (Rennrad), mit täglich +200km und bissl was an HM war auch dabei 
jetzt muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen - ich glaub ich hab keine Lust drauf mir das anzutun 

vielleicht packt mich der Wahnsinn ja nochmal und ich fahr spontan einen Anstieg in der Nähe und versuche es einfach mal, aber so bisschen fehlt mir grad der Antrieb, die Sache durchzuziehen.

an alle, die es schon gemacht haben, oder noch vor haben -->


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juni 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich erst vor kurzem auf das Everesting aufmerksam geworden bin und diesen Thread dann durchgelesen und verfolgt habe, möchte ich zuerst allen, die das geschafft haben, gratulieren und meinen Hut (bzw. Helm) ziehen .
> 
> ...


Ob es auch anders geht weiß ich nicht

aber bei meiner Eintragung in die Hall of Fame musste ich das Segment verlinken sowie die GPX Datei (Aufzeichnung).
Es wird also das geprüft was auf Strava als Daten vorhanen ist. Also entweder ein  Segment erstellen oder ein Vorhandenes fahren.
Sich bei Strava zu registrieren sollte kein Akt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (24. Juni 2020)

@JPS ...oder einfach machen. Ohne Hall of fame oder ähnliches. Nur einfach so lange hoch und runter bis die 8848 auf der Uhr steht und gut ist`s.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Juni 2020)

Strava ist überbewertet.


----------



## JPS (24. Juni 2020)

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten.

@Laktathunter - Die Strava Registrierung ist nicht das Problem, eher, daß ich mich bisher nicht wirklich mit solchen Trainingsplattformen auseinandergesetzt habe. Und bevor ich einen Fehler mache, frage ich halt nach.
Ich werde mich da mal registrieren und testen wie ich mit meiner Ausrüstung Aktivitäten hochladen und auch Segmente erstellen kann.
Schöner Bericht übrigens zu Deinem Everesting auf deiner Seite.

@stengele - Du hast natürlich recht, aber mir hilft die Idee, das Ergebnis am Ende auch "schwarz auf weiß" zu sehen, als Motivation, diesen Versuch auch durchzuziehen. 

@Bindsteinracer *- *Ob Strava überbewertet ist, oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings brauche ich Strava, soweit ich das verstanden habe, damit ich das Ergebnis eintragen kann.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Juni 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> @Laktathunter - Die Strava Registrierung ist nicht das Problem, eher, daß ich mich bisher nicht wirklich mit solchen Trainingsplattformen auseinandergesetzt habe. Und bevor ich einen Fehler mache, frage ich halt nach.
> Ich werde mich da mal registrieren und testen wie ich mit meiner Ausrüstung Aktivitäten hochladen und auch Segmente erstellen kann.
> ...


Das macht doch aber auch Laune an solch einem Event,sich entsprechend vorbereiten, neue Dinge zu erfahren, sich irgendwo reinarbeiten ind die Materie. Das gibt dem "einfachen Radfahren" doch auch die Würze

Ich plan egerade wieder ne Ultracyclingchallenge, da brauchts Begleitfahrzeug, Ersatzmateriel, Roadmap, Betreuer, GPS Track...da kann man sich richtig schön austoben und ist heiß drauf.


----------



## stengele (25. Juni 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich plan egerade wieder ne Ultracyclingchallenge, da brauchts Begleitfahrzeug, Ersatzmateriel, Roadmap, Betreuer, GPS Track...da kann man sich richtig schön austoben und ist heiß drauf.


Warum der Aufwand mit Begleitfahrzeug und Betreuer? Was brauchst denn für so ne Tour groß?
Navi, Trinken, paar Riegel, Schlauch und bisschen Werkzeug... passt alles ans Rad oder in einen kleinen Rucksack.
Wasser vom Brunnen und Essen vom Supermarkt, Tanke, Biergarten.
Ich mache solche Touren möglichst nicht Sonntags, da haben die Läden zu. ?


----------



## danimaniac (25. Juni 2020)

durch drei Länder, ca 400km, über 2000hm... achja, Da kann man schon bisserl mehr mitnehmen. (Für den Komfort)
Edith und @Laktathunter sagen, ich muss mich da korrigieren.. kleiner Zahlendreher...
320 und 3900  Whooopsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (25. Juni 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> durch drei Länder, ca 400km, über 2000hm... achja, Da kann man schon bisserl mehr mitnehmen. (Für den Komfort)





			https://www.strava.com/activities/2452767626
		

...hatte nur einen kleinen Rucksack dabei.


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2020)

stengele schrieb:


> Warum der Aufwand mit Begleitfahrzeug und Betreuer? Was brauchst denn für so ne Tour groß?
> Navi, Trinken, paar Riegel, Schlauch und bisschen Werkzeug... passt alles ans Rad oder in einen kleinen Rucksack.
> Wasser vom Brunnen und Essen vom Supermarkt, Tanke, Biergarten.
> Ich mache solche Touren möglichst nicht Sonntags, da haben die Läden zu. ?


Ja ich definiere Ultracycling "sportlich" halt etwas anders als eine Bikepacking Tour. Wenn jemand die Belchenhochdrei gerne mit Gepäck, zahlreichen Zwischenstopps an besagten Tanken und Biergärten und daraus resultierender Übernachtung macht kann er das gerne tun. Ich halte es so wie beim ursprünglichen "Renn"Vormat.


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> durch drei Länder, ca 400km, über 2000hm... achja, Da kann man schon bisserl mehr mitnehmen. (Für den Komfort)


Jetzt übertreib mal nicht so???

das sind doch nur 300 Kilometer...

...dafür 5000HM

Wir sehen uns mate


----------



## danimaniac (25. Juni 2020)

kommt auf dein Navi an... kleine extra Runde irgendwo ist schon noch drin 
Fährst du die Hirschsprung Route nach?






stengele schrieb:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/2452767626
> 
> 
> ...hatte nur einen kleinen Rucksack dabei.


Ordentlich. Hat's Spaß gemacht?


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> kommt auf dein Navi an... kleine extra Runde irgendwo ist schon noch drin
> Fährst du die Hirschsprung Route nach?
> Anhang anzeigen 1071771
> 
> Ordentlich. Hat's Spaß gemacht?


Irgendwie passt die Ausschreibung gar nicht

hier ist meine Version









						Belchen³ by Daniel | Rennrad-Tour | Komoot
					

Daniel hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 329 km | Dauer: 17:29 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Der original GPX Track sowie mein eigener zeigen hier 4700Hm wie das in der Hirschsprung Ausschreibung dann fast 800Hm weniger sein sollen kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Juli 2020)

Everesting Tiefenmeter, Zählt das auch?


----------



## ploerre (10. Juli 2020)

das da macht mich schon sehr betroffen  ?


----------



## Patrice_F (10. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> das da macht mich schon sehr betroffen  ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1080369


Dann kommste nächstes mal mit da fehlt ne 3 vornedran


----------



## ploerre (15. Juli 2020)

Soderla, bei mir wirds konkret.
Erstmal: ich hab umgesattelt und mache ein Everesting 10k/Roam.

-> Kein einzelner Berg, sondern eine 400 km Runde durch den Taunus, bis die Höhenmeter voll sind.

Mein Ziel:

– 10.000 hm Vert
– 400 km
– ca. 30 Stunden
– kein Schlaf

Gravel / Trails / Road gemischt.
(Nachts mehr Road wie Gravel)

Ich starte diesen Samstag (18.7.) um 4.00 morgens in Wiesbaden.
*Locals, die Bock haben, mich ein Stück zu begleiten, sind explizit eingeladen!*

Alle Infos und GPX Track gibts auf meiner Seite:



			10k Taunus 2020 – demmeln.
		


Es gibt dort auch ein Live Tracking.


Ein 9k Gravel-Everesting ganz klassisch mit Single Hill mach ich dann zeitnah im Anschluß, hier sind die Planungen auch schon fast fertig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1082850
> 
> Soderla, bei mir wirds konkret.
> Erstmal: ich hab umgesattelt und mache ein Everesting 10k/Roam.
> ...


Alter Vadder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (17. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1082850
> 
> Soderla, bei mir wirds konkret.
> Erstmal: ich hab umgesattelt und mache ein Everesting 10k/Roam.
> ...


Klasse das du das machst, da gribbelst bei mir schon wieder,. Viel Erfolg. Werde ich wohl machen falls im Herbst die letzen Rennen auch ausfallen. Hau rein dude.


----------



## JPS (17. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Soderla, bei mir wirds konkret.
> Erstmal: ich hab umgesattelt und mache ein Everesting 10k/Roam.
> 
> Mein Ziel:
> ...


Respekt! Ich wünsche Dir gute Beine und einen starken Kopf (= mentale Stärke), Dein Ziel zu erreichen.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1082850
> 
> Soderla, bei mir wirds konkret.
> Erstmal: ich hab umgesattelt und mache ein Everesting 10k/Roam.
> ...


viel Spaß! Single Hill an der Wurzel?


----------



## ploerre (17. Juli 2020)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> viel Spaß! Single Hill an der Wurzel?


Wurzel wär schön, weil Hausberg, ist auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber hat viele Flachstücke... da kommen zu viele km zusammen.
Rauhental die Rampe hoch am Tretbecken und Grüne Bank vorbei ist mein derzeitiger Favorit.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (17. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Wurzel wär schön, weil Hausberg, ist auch in der engeren Auswahl, aber hat viele Flachstücke... da kommen zu viele km zusammen.
> Rauhental die Rampe hoch am Tretbecken und Grüne Bank vorbei ist mein derzeitiger Favorit.


dachte an die Straße


----------



## ploerre (17. Juli 2020)

Ne ich möchte auf jendenfall Gravel/MTB everesten. Einen ganzen Tag lang auf der selben Straße mit Pendelverkehr usw., das is nix für mich.


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2020)

Hier ist noch ein schöner Everesting Bericht (mit nem Trek Remedy!)


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ne ich möchte auf jendenfall Gravel/MTB everesten. Einen ganzen Tag lang auf der selben Straße mit Pendelverkehr usw., das is nix für mich.


Lebst du noch mein Freund oder bist noch unterwegs?


----------



## danimaniac (20. Juli 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Lebst du noch mein Freund oder bist noch unterwegs?


laut seiner HP hat es nicht geklappt.
@ploerre Tut mir leid! Hoffe dein Kleiner ist wieder fit und du gehst guter Dinge in die nächste Challenge. Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juli 2020)

Das tut mir wirklich leid für @ploerre  aber vielleicht entsteht daraus ne Chance es nochmals gemeinsam zu versuchen.


----------



## ploerre (20. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab 313 km und knapp unter 8000 Höhenmeter geschafft.
Insgesamt wars ne sehr geile Nummer und ich hab mich auch nicht vollkommen dabei aufgearbeitet (mir gehts heute besser, als nach so mancher "normalen" 200km Runde)

Bin pünktlich um 4 los und hatte nach 100km und 2,6k reichlich Vorsprung. Die zweiten 100km am Nachmittag hatte ich versetzt 3 Mitfahrer, unter anderen @talybont  und @filiale  was mega cool gewesen ist.  Das war auch die landschaftlich am beeindruckenste Runde, also an der Stelle alles richtig gemacht.

Insgesamt waren es zu viel Pausen. Bewegungsschnitt war top, aber Gesamtschnitt war nach 200km um 3 Stunden der Planung hinterher, also hatte ich das technisch und mental schwierigste Stück komplett im Dunkeln. (der Hinterlandswald)
Das hat sehr viel Konzentration und Energie gefressen.
Trotzdem hätte ich weiter durchgezogen. Aber ab Wisper->Espenschied und den geplanten Asphaltsegmenten fiel mir ständig bergauf mein Pufferakku aus und ich musste komplett im Dunkeln hochfahren. (Bergab gab der Dynamo genug Strom) Hatte noch Notlicht für wenn bergauf Verkehr kommt, aber das war sowas von anstrengend, ständig die Augen umstellen und links und rechts nach den gerade zu erahnenden weissen Linien fahren.. dann kam um 2:00 noch ne Nachricht, daß mein Kleiner Fieber hat.
Ich fuhr dann direkt nach Wisper zu Freunden, wo um 3 ein riesen Tisch mit Essen auf mich wartete und fuhr morgens im Hellen direkt nach Hause.

Ich werd den ganzen Track nochmal umplanen, nachts im größten und düstersten Waldgebiet Hessens zu fahren ist keine Option für so einen Crunch.

Aber geil wars.  Bin nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## ploerre (20. Juli 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> laut seiner HP hat es nicht geklappt.
> @ploerre Tut mir leid! Hoffe dein Kleiner ist wieder fit und du gehst guter Dinge in die nächste Challenge. Alles Gute!


Danke. Letzte Nacht war anstrengend, aber es ist nix Schlimmes. Sowas ist halt nicht die beste Motivation, ein exzentrisches Hobby bis zum Ende durchzuziehen.


Laktathunter schrieb:


> Das tut mir wirklich leid für @ploerre  aber vielleicht entsteht daraus ne Chance es nochmals gemeinsam zu versuchen.


Prinzipiell gerne, ich kann mir nur vorstellen, daß Du ne schneller Pace als ich fährst. 
So cool das war, mit der zeitweisen Begleitung (ich habs ja so gewollt) - es brachte mich auch unterbewußt leicht durcheinander in meiner Gleichförmigkeit. 
Das muss schon zu 100% zusammenpassen, oder jeder fährt halt sein eigenes Tempo und man trifft sich halt oder auch nicht.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2020)

Die Pausen die Du gemacht hast haben mich tatsächlich verwundert, ich zieh sowas gerne am Stück durch. Bei aller Gemütlichkeit, bei so einem Projekt geht das nur mit Druck und Gleichmäßigkeit und alle Anderen müssen sich dann nach Dir richten. Ich hoffe Du bist hauptsächlich Dein Tempo gefahren und hast Dich nicht zu sehr verleiten lassen.


Wichtig ist, viel Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben um es bei den nächsten Projekten mit einfließen zu lassen und dadurch besser zum Ziel zu kommen. Die 200Km Strecke sind auch deutlich überschaubarer und flott abgestrampelt, da ist man flotter mit Druck unterwegs, daher vermutlich auf am Ende gestreßter.

Merke: Backup Licht ist wichtig.

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Pausen die Du gemacht hast haben mich tatsächlich verwundert, ich zieh sowas gerne am Stück durch. Bei aller Gemütlichkeit, bei so einem Projekt geht das nur mit Druck und Gleichmäßigkeit und alle Anderen müssen sich dann nach Dir richten. Ich hoffe Du bist hauptsächlich Dein Tempo gefahren und hast Dich nicht zu sehr verleiten lassen.
> 
> Laktathunter ist ne Rakete, der wird sich deutlich zurücknehmen müssen.
> 
> ...


Danke dir für ?

@ploerre hat sich was ausgedacht, er hat es auf seine Weise gemacht mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen. Er hat ne Geschichte geschaffen die er in 10 Jahren noch erzählen kann und sich selbst um eine unglaubliche Erfahrung bereichert.

Vielleicht zieht er daraus richtige Schlüsse und bringt es ein andermal zu Ende, vielleicht ist er aber auch mit seiner Geschicht glücklich. Egal wie es für ihn ausgeht, geil war das sicher

Schön das ihr ihn begleitet habt, sowas hilft ungemein.


----------



## ploerre (20. Juli 2020)

Wegen den Pausen..

Ich hab mir 3 Schnitte überlegt:
(anm: Gesamtschnitt. Schnitt in Bewegung schau ich mir gar nicht erst ernsthaft an, da kann ich mir ein Ei drauf braten )
12: naja.
13: ok
14: ideal.
(Ich hätte die Challenge gemäß Everesting Rules sogar mit nem 11er Schnitt gefinisht.)

Ich hab mir leider das Stück im Hinterlandswald so gelegt, daß es im Hellen (oder Resthelligkeit) nur mit nem Schnitt zw. 13 und 14 OK gegangen wär.
Ich hatte das zwar im Hinterkopf dachte aber "haja wird schon irgendwie gehen".  Planungsfehler.

Die ersten 100km (da war ich alleine) hatte ich nen 16er Schnitt.
Nach der ersten (zu langen) Pause in Geisenheim.. da war meine Family und Freude.. fuhr ich mit nem 15er weiter.
Ankunft Lorch Rewe (als Ihr Beiden @filiale mich verlassen habt) war glaub ich 13,7 oder so. (kriegs grad nicht mehr genau zamm)
Die Pause am Rewe war zu lang, ich konnte mich nicht genau entscheiden was ich essen will und bin 2 mal rein.. .und danach kam nochmal ne ungeplante Erschöpfungspause.
Am Hinterlandswald kam ich mit nem 12,5er an, ein paar sehr harte Passagen hatten vorher auch den Bewegungsschnitt gedrückt.

Grundsätzlich: Daß ich öfters mal anhalte ist so mein Modus, da bin ich nicht so viel von abgewichen.
Wenn ein cooler Spot kommt, mach ich ein Foto (soviel Zeit muß sein) - wenn ich pissen muß, wart ich in der Regel, bis ich noch 1-2 andere Gründe hab, anzuhalten

Ich kann auch mal maximal 100km komplett ohne Pause am Stück fahren, aber das ist meistens am Beginn von mehrtägigen Bikepackingrennen, zum Hörner abstoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (20. Juli 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du bist hauptsächlich Dein Tempo gefahren und hast Dich nicht zu sehr verleiten lassen.


Ich glaub das war größtenteils OK, weiß es aber tatsächich nicht genau.
Bissl mental aus der Fassung gebracht hat mich Deine kleine Leistungsanalyse mit der Wattkurbel 



filiale schrieb:


> Merke: Backup Licht ist wichtig.


Hatte ich dabei, aber das war nur ein Knog Blinder, da kommt man kaum 1,5 Stunden lang mit, darum hab ich das nur angemacht wenn es mußte.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war größtenteils OK, weiß es aber tatsächich nicht genau.
> Bissl mental aus der Fassung gebracht hat mich Deine kleine Leistungsanalyse mit der Wattkurbel
> 
> 
> Hatte ich dabei, aber das war nur ein Knog Blinder, da kommt man kaum 1,5 Stunden lang mit, darum hab ich das nur angemacht wenn es mußte.



Wir sind bei Rüdesheim mit 230W die Berge hochgefahren, später dann Richtung Lorch nur noch 190W. Vorteil der Wattmessung ist eben auch dass Du jeden kleinen Schwächeanfall merkst und entsprechend reagieren kannst. Du brauchst sowas also unbedingt ?


----------



## talybont (21. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte aber schon nachvollziehen, dass wir Begleiter ihn aus seiner inneren Balance (Konzentration) gebracht haben. Irgendwo passt man sich immer an, ob das zu viel oder zu locker ist, spielt hierbei vermutlich keine Rolle. Dann verlässt man seinen optimalen Wirkungsgrad und der Flow leidet.
Die Begleitung wäre vermutlich in der Nacht am sinnvollsten gewesen, aber da habe ich Angst!


----------



## ploerre (21. Juli 2020)

Ich hab das so bestellt und wurde beliefert.. und hab mich mega drüber gefreut!  Seit kurz vor dem Lockdown bis vor ein paar Wochen ca. 4000km immer nur alleine gefahren, da wird man schon schrullig.



filiale schrieb:


> Wir sind bei Rüdesheim mit 230W die Berge hochgefahren, später dann Richtung Lorch nur noch 190W. Vorteil der Wattmessung ist eben auch dass Du jeden kleinen Schwächeanfall merkst und entsprechend reagieren kannst. Du brauchst sowas also unbedingt ?


Rüdesheim war aber Asphalt oder?
Btw. interessante Grafik: Der Veloviewer zeigt mir ne fast konstant abfallende Leistungsrampe (errechnet).






Und noch ne Erkenntnis:

Die Großprojekte (450 hm am Stück) sind gefühlt effizienter und gehen leichter von der Hand als die vielen kleinen Dopser hintereinander.


----------



## filiale (21. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Rüdesheim war aber Asphalt oder?
> 
> Btw. interessante Grafik: Der Veloviewer zeigt mir ne fast konstant abfallende Leistungsrampe (errechnet).
> 
> Die Großprojekte (450 hm am Stück) sind gefühlt effizienter und gehen leichter von der Hand als die vielen kleinen Dopser hintereinander.



Rüd war Asphalt ja, aber das spielt keine Rolle, die Kraft ist immer die gleiche, egal welcher Untergrund. Es geht halt nur langsamer oder schneller voran.

Den Leistungsabfall kann ich bestätigen.

Ich fahre lieber 1000Hm am Stück als 10x 100Hm. Denn wenn man einmal im flow ist und seinen Rythmus gefunden hat, läuft es besser als das ständige kurze hoch und runter.


----------



## stummerwinter (21. Juli 2020)

Erst mal: RESPEKT - auch wenn es nicht geklappt hat!

Und klar: Familie geht vor...


----------



## Adieu (22. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2020)

Hi ploerre


Super Leistung 

Bei mir waren es rund 1800 Km, die ich seit Mitte März mit dem MTB komplett alleine gefahren bin. 

Am letzten Samstag das 1. Mal wieder mit einem Kollegen zusammen gefahren - war eine coole Abwechslung.  



ploerre schrieb:


> Ich hab das so bestellt und wurde beliefert.. und hab mich mega drüber gefreut!  Seit kurz vor dem Lockdown bis vor ein paar Wochen ca. 4000km immer nur alleine gefahren, da wird man schon schrullig.
> 
> 
> Rüdesheim war aber Asphalt oder?
> ...



Interessante Grafikauswertungen. 



> Und noch ne Erkenntnis:
> 
> Die Großprojekte (450 hm am Stück) sind gefühlt effizienter und gehen leichter von der Hand als die vielen kleinen Dopser hintereinander.



Das ginge mir denke ich genauso. Ich habe zwar noch nie sowas extremes probiert.  Aber in etwas kleinerem Rahmen habe ich das bei mir auch schon beobachtet. 

Ich würde hier sogar versuchen am besten 1000 oder sogar 1100 Hm am Stück zu fahren, damit ich zwar lange aber relativ wenige Anstiege zu befahren hätte.  
Mit einem recht fachen Beginn des Anstiegs wären sogar knapp 1200 Hm am Stück bergauf möglich. 

Sind bei dir 450 Hm am Stück das längste, das topografietechnisch möglich ist ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## ploerre (22. Juli 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Sind bei dir 450 Hm am Stück das längste, das topografietechnisch möglich ist ?



ja, vom Rhein -> Kalte Herberge oder Wiesbaden -> Hohe Wurzel.
Würde ich die Runde bis zum Feldberg ziehen, ginge da noch mehr, aber dazwischen ist dann wieder so gedopsel.
Der Rheingau an sich ist schon ziemlich cool für sowas.
Hab schon Version 2.0 in der Planung..  Rheingau viel enger gesteckt und die Wiesbadender Hausberge noch dabei. Aber wie ich es auch lege, die Nachtfahrt auszuklamüsern ist ganz schön tricky. Die will ich auf jedenfall im hinteren Wispertaunus auf Road fahren, da bin ich den ganzen Winter über Nightrides gefahren und kenn die praktisch im Schlaf.


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juli 2020)

Also ich kann die Leute verstehen die 1000Hm am Stück fahren wollen. Manche brauchen da einfach ihren Bergrhythmus, möglichst lang, mit möglichts wenigen Wiederholungen.

Für mich war das beim Everesting nix.

ich hatte da ca 15min Aufstiege


das war für mich die ideale Länge bis Puls langsam gesteigen und die Leistung konstant war um dann schnell weider durch die bafahrt wieder sauerstoff in den Körpe rzu bekommen, Beine zu lockern  und den Puls wieder runte rzu fahren.
Mittags war es sehr warm, da wurde ich abgekocht und ich war froh mich nach 15 Minuten im Fahrtwind runterkühlen zu können. Das war die schwierigste Phase,  hätte ich da länger hoch müssen, hätte ich´s wohl nicht gepackt.
Abends wurd es Kühl und ich hab in den Abfahrten gefroren, da war ich froh dass diese recht kurz war und ich dann nicht mit verhärteter Muskulatur oder runtegfahrenem Kreislauf (brennende Beine) wieder in den Anstieg musste
@ploerre hat natürlich auch gleich die harte Keule raus geholt. Offroad, Gravelbike, Selbstverpflegung und Gepäck am Rad...das ist ein hartes Stück

ich überleg den 10k Badge im Herbst zu machen, dann wird´s aber eher ein Rundkurs mit Dackelschneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gibey1312 (23. Juli 2020)

Bin zufällig auf dieses Thema hier gestoßen und komm aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. 

Ich könnte so was in der Art nie... Für mich ist berghoch fahren notwendiges übel und pure Quälerei. ? Es ist für mich auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar, wie jemand der das nicht professionell (im Sinne von man muss nicht arbeiten gehen und nur trainieren) so viel Ausdauer, Konditionen, usw aufbauen kann. Ich bin da immer recht schnell am Limit. ?

Höchsten Respekt von meiner Seite aus. Ich werde das hier mal im stillen weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Adieu (24. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Juli 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Everesting ist ja auch lahm.
> 
> Ein befreundeter Mit'streiter' des Highland Trail 550 fuhr vor einigen Wochen (als die vorgangs erwähnte Everesting-Welle um den Globus schwappte) ein Everest mit dem Chariot, meistens beladen mit seinem Sohn. Offroad, wenn auch scheinbar sehr gut befestigt.
> PN an mich wer's genauer wissen will.
> ...



es gibt immer einen der "übertreibt"

was noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass Everesting lahm ist.
ich behaupte einfach mal, dass nur ein sehr kleiner Prozentsatz es überhaupt für möglich erachtet mehr 2 Stunden im Sattel zu sitzen und dazu noch bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## TitusLE (24. Juli 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> bergauf zu fahren


Wie bist du denn drauf? Ist ja krass!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juli 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> ja, vom Rhein -> Kalte Herberge oder Wiesbaden -> Hohe Wurzel.



Ahja.



> Würde ich die Runde bis zum Feldberg ziehen, ginge da noch mehr, aber dazwischen ist dann wieder so gedopsel.



Wieviel "Gedopsel", also wieviele Hm an Zwischenabfahrten wären da dann in Summe so dabei bis du auf dem Feldberggipfel stehen würdest ? 200 Hm ?



> Der Rheingau an sich ist schon ziemlich cool für sowas.







> Hab schon Version 2.0 in der Planung..  Rheingau viel enger gesteckt und die Wiesbadender Hausberge noch dabei.



Klingt gut. 



> Aber wie ich es auch lege, die Nachtfahrt auszuklamüsern ist ganz schön tricky. Die will ich auf jedenfall im hinteren Wispertaunus auf Road fahren, da bin ich den ganzen Winter über Nightrides gefahren und kenn die praktisch im Schlaf.



Ja, nachts wäre ein Trail oder Schotterweg echt nicht so toll, lieber Road. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (28. Juli 2020)

Die auf Sept. verschobene NightonBike wurd enun abgesagt?. Ein Jahr ohne Rennen.

Was könnte ich nun noch dummes anstellen?

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (28. Juli 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Die auf Sept. verschobene NightonBike wurd enun abgesagt?. Ein Jahr ohne Rennen.
> 
> Was könnte ich nun noch dummes anstellen?
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee?


mach den Lakata, nimm dir eine Woche Urlaub und fahr täglich 200+km und 5k hm


----------



## Jabba81 (28. Juli 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Die auf Sept. verschobene NightonBike wurd enun abgesagt?. Ein Jahr ohne Rennen.
> 
> Was könnte ich nun noch dummes anstellen?
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee?








						TORTOUR | 14.-16. August 2020 - Tortour
					

Die TORTOUR ist der grösste mehrtägige Nonstop-Ultracycling-Event der Welt. Das Rennen mit Start und Ziel in Zürich, Sihlcity fordert Radsportlern und ihrer Crew alles ab: In nur zwei Tagen ist eine 1000 Kilometer lange Nonstop-Rennstrecke über mehrere Alpenpässe rund um die Schweiz zu meistern...




					www.tortour.com
				




Anmeldeschluss war jedoch Sonntag, anfragen könnte man ja trotzdem...


----------



## ploerre (28. Juli 2020)

"Lakatahunter" 

scnr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (28. Juli 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> TORTOUR | 14.-16. August 2020 - Tortour
> 
> 
> Die TORTOUR ist der grösste mehrtägige Nonstop-Ultracycling-Event der Welt. Das Rennen mit Start und Ziel in Zürich, Sihlcity fordert Radsportlern und ihrer Crew alles ab: In nur zwei Tagen ist eine 1000 Kilometer lange Nonstop-Rennstrecke über mehrere Alpenpässe rund um die Schweiz zu meistern...
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, aber nach zwei Tagen biken hab ich kein Bock mehr?


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2020)

@ploerre  Wenn Version 2.0 auf meinem 9x Rheingaukamm basiert, sag bescheid, da komme ich wieder mit. Vor allem solltest Du am Anfang die Hm erledigen und am Schluß nur die Km.

Aber erstmal ist am Samstag eine dicke Packung angesagt  ? wir sehen uns...


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (28. Juli 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber nach zwei Tagen biken hab ich kein Bock mehr?



wenn du Lust und Laune hast - ChiemgauKing (extended)?
gib Bescheid und wir fahren gemeinsam

Edit: extended heißt +500hm, mehr bzw überhaupt Trails und +-9h netto-Fahrzeit


----------



## sven1 (28. Juli 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber nach zwei Tagen biken hab ich kein Bock mehr?


Gibt ja auch noch kürzere Distanzen, z.B. den Sprint mit 390km
Ansonsten wäre noch Zürich-Zermatt


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. Juli 2020)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Die auf Sept. verschobene NightonBike wurd enun abgesagt?.



Oje. 



> Ein Jahr ohne Rennen.



Das wäre bitter, aber so schlimm muß es ja nicht ganz kommen.



> Was könnte ich nun noch dummes anstellen?



Also zunächst könntest du dich für 27.9. beim Trail Hype Marathon für die 60 Km Strecke anmelden. 

Und evtl. am 20.9. für die 80 Km Strecke des Hegau Marathons.



> Hat jemand ne Idee?



Mehr Ideen habe ich leider auch nicht. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 479645 (28. Juli 2020)

Alle 16 Orbit360?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (28. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juli 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Alle 16 Orbit360?


Wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen  Aber das wäre ganz schön viel Fahrerei.


----------



## ploerre (28. Juli 2020)

im Moment ist Eifel Graveller und bald Taunus Bikepacking.









						Home (neu)
					

Eifel Graveller Der Eifel Graveller ist ein mit 850 km und 15.000 hm sehr anspruchsvolles und herausforderndes Unsupported Bikepacking Adventure.  Er ist aber auch ein Wegenetz, bei dem du dir nach Lust uns Laune deinen Track zusammenstellen kannst, um so die grandiose Natur und die vielen...




					eifel-graveller.de
				









						Info – Taunus Bikepacking
					






					taunus-bikepacking.com
				




Da kann man sich schon auch gscheit schinden, mit auf Zeit fahren.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. Juli 2020)

Danke, da kommen viele tolle Ideen zusammen.

Schwarzwald Super wär enoch was gewesen ist abe rauch abgesagt

@Schwarzwa.biker  ja di ezwei Termine sind in der nähe, ist mir aber zu kurz.
Hab mir gestern mal einen Rundkurs für die 10K Challenge angeschaut.
Vogesendurchquerung wäre auch noch was.

Sind viele gute Tipps dabei die ich nicht kannte.

Danke euch


----------



## ploerre (12. August 2020)

LOL ich habs nochmal probiert und wieder gescheitert.  Diesmal wegen 36º Hitze. Nach 300km und 8000hm konnte ich einfach nicht mehr trinken.

Nicht, daß das jetzt besonders überraschend kam, aber Versuch macht kluch.
Hier der Bericht.
Blog:


			10k Taunus DNF #2 – dat war dann wohl doch zu heiss, ne. – demmeln.
		


Strava:
https://www.strava.com/activities/3898016223


----------



## TitusLE (12. August 2020)

Trotzdem Respekt vor der Leistung. Bei dem Wetter ist das doch aller Ehren wert


----------



## Deleted 479645 (12. August 2020)

Unglaublich 
Bei 36 Grad fahr ich genau 300m.
Dann steh ich mit dem Vorderrad im Wasser


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2020)

gefühlte 360grad, wärmer nur in der hölle.
respekt hoch 3


----------



## Laktathunter (17. August 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> LOL ich habs nochmal probiert und wieder gescheitert.  Diesmal wegen 36º Hitze. Nach 300km und 8000hm konnte ich einfach nicht mehr trinken.
> 
> Nicht, daß das jetzt besonders überraschend kam, aber Versuch macht kluch.
> Hier der Bericht.
> ...


Ach verdammt das tut mir leid...alle guten Dinge sind  drei


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. August 2020)

Hallo ploerre




ploerre schrieb:


> LOL ich habs nochmal probiert und wieder gescheitert.  Diesmal wegen 36º Hitze. Nach 300km und 8000hm konnte ich einfach nicht mehr trinken.



Naja also bei 300 Km und 8000 Hm kann man das nicht wirklich als gescheitert bezeichnen.   
Krasse Leistung !



> Nicht, daß das jetzt besonders überraschend kam, aber Versuch macht kluch.
> Hier der Bericht.
> Blog:
> 
> ...



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (21. August 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> LOL ich habs nochmal probiert und wieder gescheitert.  Diesmal wegen 36º Hitze. Nach 300km und 8000hm konnte ich einfach nicht mehr trinken.
> 
> Nicht, daß das jetzt besonders überraschend kam, aber Versuch macht kluch.
> Hier der Bericht.
> ...


Ich hatte nun mal zeit deinen Beitrag zu lesen und dir ein paar Worte zu schreiben.
Erstmal Gratulation zu deinem zweiten Versuch, das zeugt von großem Willen und Kampfgeist. Ich hatte bisher das Glück das meine Aktionen beim ersten mal geklappt haben unter anderem auch weil ich immer wusste ich hab nicht die Eier für einen Zweitversuch da hast du mir einiges voraus.

Ich selbst war jetzt mehrfach über der 400Km Marke mit dem MTB unterwegs und beim Everesting nah an den 10k Hm. Aus meiner Erfahrung muß ich dann respektvoll zugeben, dass du den Scheiß schon mit der Brechstange angehst.
Ich habe meist für jede Stunde ein anderes Getränk in der Flasche, dazu jede menge Rettungskits Salz und Coffeinkapseln, Elektrolyte, Magentropfen, Red Bull ich bin da immer Pessimist und überlasse nix dem Zufall.
Du gehts zwischnedurch noch shoppen, wenn du den Laden rechtzeitig ereichst bevor er schließt, quälst dich bewusst durch 36Grad Hitze auf teilweise besch... Strecken die du dir selbst ausgesucht hast.
Das ist deine Art die Dinge anzugehen, sorgt vielleicht aber auch dafür,dass die Ziele auf der Strecke bleiben was dann trotz der hohen Anstrengungen auf die Moral schlägt.
Ich hoffe du behälst dir die Motivation für solche Aktionen planst vieleicht etwas besonnener um auch mal etwas Balsam für Seele zu generieren indem du ein Ziel erreichst. Vielleicht gehen wir mal sowas zusammen an

Liebe Grüße und Anerkennung
Daniel


----------



## ploerre (24. August 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich hatte nun mal zeit deinen Beitrag zu lesen und dir ein paar Worte zu schreiben.
> Erstmal Gratulation zu deinem zweiten Versuch, das zeugt von großem Willen und Kampfgeist. Ich hatte bisher das Glück das meine Aktionen beim ersten mal geklappt haben unter anderem auch weil ich immer wusste ich hab nicht die Eier für einen Zweitversuch da hast du mir einiges voraus.
> 
> Ich selbst war jetzt mehrfach über der 400Km Marke mit dem MTB unterwegs und beim Everesting nah an den 10k Hm. Aus meiner Erfahrung muß ich dann respektvoll zugeben, dass du den Scheiß schon mit der Brechstange angehst.
> ...


Hey vielen Dank 
Ich glaub der Unterschied ist, woher wir kommen.. Du kommst von 24h Events und "klassischen" MTB Rennen (bitte korrigiere mich) - ich hab meine Erfahrung in Bikepacking-Events mit Selbstversorgermodus und von daher eh nen ganz anderen Zugang: 1600km am Stück, die irgendwie geschafft werden müssen - egal ob Dauerregen oder Hitzewelle, Scheißwege und knappe Versorgung.

Und ich glaub aber auch, Du gehst dabei verbrennungstechnisch in höhere Leistungsbereiche, als ich. Das ergibt nochmal ganz andere Anforderungen an die Versorgung.
Disclaimer: ich weiß viel zu wenig über Leistungszonen und Fettstoffechsel und geh die ganze Sache sowieso nur intuitiv an, kein Pulsgurt, keine Wattmessung.
Hab am Anfang viele Fehler gemacht, aber zumindest Ernährungstechnisch schonmal meinen idealen Modus gefunden.

In der Tat hatte ich schon reichlich Salzflocken dabei und diese auch regelmäßig gegessen.
Koffeintabletten nehme ich nur als last resort spätnachts, weil die stark entwässern und ich dann dauernd pissen und nachtrinken muss, was ziemlich nervig ist.
Magentropfen nehm ich mal mit, danke für den tip. Hatte durch die viele Cola beim ersten Versuch echt Probleme.

Grundsätzlich hab ich keine Probleme mit Scheitern bei solchen Aktionen, blöd ist in diesem Fall aber der Zeitverlust bzw. die möglichen Termine, sowas durchzuziehen sind bei mir rar und deshalb diese spontane Quatschaktion, das bei 36 Grad zu versuchen.
Dieses Jahr wird das also damit nix mehr - die Nächte sind mir zu lang mittlerweile.

Es haben sich mittlerweile einige Leute interessiert gezeigt, das beim nächsten Mal komplett mitzufahren.
Daher denke ich über einen gemeinsamen Start irgendwann nächstes Jahr im Mittsommer nach.


----------



## Laktathunter (25. August 2020)

Ja das hast du alles richtig verstanden und macht es dann auch sehr schlüssig ?


----------



## talybont (25. August 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Es haben sich mittlerweile einige Leute interessiert gezeigt, das beim nächsten Mal komplett mitzufahren.
> Daher denke ich über einen gemeinsamen Start irgendwann nächstes Jahr im Mittsommer nach.


Echt? Gibt es bei uns noch mehr Bekloppte? 

Ich habe an Dich gedacht (als ich mit den Kindern in Taunusstein im Schwimmbad war). Fand das ja freitags zur Lahn und zurück schon grenzwertig, aber Samstag/Sonntag - Alptraum!
Wobei Du ja weißt, dass ich noch mehr Probleme mit der Futteraufnahme auf dem Rad habe - ich bekomme einfach nichts runter (bis es zu spät ist).

Was mir auf unserer kurzen Temporärbegleitung aufgefallen ist: evtl. bist Du mit einem MTB einfach besser dran. Solche Aktionen hängen nicht an der Aerodynamik, sondern am Komfort und an der Sicherheit. Wenn man mal die verlorene Zeit bergab aufsummiert, die ein MTB aufhohlen würde - möglicherweise würde Dir das 1-2 h bringen (die Du bei dem ganzen Geraffel am Rad auch berghoch kaum einbüsst).
Denn mal ehrlich: die Offroadpisten, die wir gefahren sind, haben mit Gravel nicht mehr viel zu tun!


----------



## ploerre (25. August 2020)

Ich muss nehmen, was ich hab.  26“ Stahlhardtail is keine Option und n+1 ist bei mir schwierig.
32mm Slicks beim ersten Versuch warn bissl anstrengend bergab, aber 40mm Nanos sind für mich eigentlich im kompletten Taunus absolut sweetspot.


----------



## JPS (26. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich noch langsamer schreibe als Rad fahre, kommt jetzt etwas zeitverzögert mein Bericht zu meinem Everestingversuch.

Nach dem ich mich für dieses Jahr eigentlich schon von der Idee Everesting verabschiedet hatte – die Tage sind ja leider deutlich kürzer und die Temperaturen in der Nacht oft nicht mehr in meinem Wohlfühlbereich – gab die Wettervorhersage letzte Woche (KW 38) doch noch ein wenig Hoffnung.

Für Mittwoch (16.09.2020) waren die Aussichten erstaunlich gut, wenig Wind und angenehme Temperaturen am Tag und auch in der Nacht. Also am Montag noch schnell einen Anstieg in der Nähe als Segment angelegt und Dienstag GPS, Licht, Essen und Trinken und alles, was mir noch eingefallen ist, ins Auto gepackt. Mittwochmorgen um 3 Uhr war die kurze Nacht dann mit dem Klingeln des Weckers vorbei.

Da die Entscheidung recht spontan war, wußte natürlich niemand Bescheid und damit hatte ich auch keinen Support oder Mitfahrer / Besucher über den Tag.

Den gewählten Anstieg fahre ich recht häufig auf dem Heimweg. Er ist recht gleichmäßig und vor allem gibt es da die Möglichkeit, die Verpflegungsstation problemlos an der Strecke zu parken. Bergab ist das Segment nicht ganz so ideal – viele Kurven und damit viel Bremsen und dadurch etwas langsamer und weniger erholsam. Aber da ich mich im Vorfeld nicht mehr nach anderen Strecken umgesehen habe, bin ich den Kompromiss eingegangen.

Von den (laut Strava Segment) 1,36 km und 102 Hm sind die ersten 450 Meter und 30 Hm Asphalt, der Rest ein Feldweg. Die lang anhaltende Trockenheit hat dafür gesorgt, daß dieser Feldweg von einer schönen Staubschicht, garniert mit Steinen, überzogen war.


(die Felge ist normalerweise schwarz)




(Spur frei gefahren)




Gegen 4:30 Uhr bin ich bei „meinem“ Segment angekommen. Nur noch das Rad ausladen, die Sachen im Auto kurz für die schnelle Verpflegung sortiert, Radschuhe an und das GPS (Garmin Vista HCx) gestartet. Mit „Reservehöhenmetern“ lagen nun 91 Wiederholungen vor mir. Laut Aufzeichnung war der Start um 4:46 Uhr und pünktlich zum Start ist dann auch leider der, nicht eingeplante, Nebel aufgezogen. Dieser hat sich aber zum Glück nur auf die ersten 20 bis 30 Höhenmeter erstreckt und so bin ich immer wieder aus dem Nebel raus- und wieder reingefahren. Die Feuchtigkeit, Kälte und Sicht im Nebel war unangenehm, aber nach ein paar Stunden war das vorbei.

Mein Ziel war es das Everesting durchzustehen, Tempo und Zeit waren daher für mich nebensächlich. Meinen gewählten Gang (Nr. 5) für den Anstieg wollte ich, wenn möglich, über die ganzen Wiederholungen beibehalten. Die ersten 3000 Höhenmeter liefen so erstaunlicherweise recht entspannt, wenn man das so formulieren kann, dann meldeten sich langsam die Beine und es wurde etwas zäher. Dennoch konnte ich die Zeiten, die ich mir vorgestellt habe, noch gut halten.

Der Abschnitt zwischen 5000 und 7500 Höhenmetern ist mir dann schwergefallen, vor allem den Kopf auszuschalten und einfach zu fahren. Mit dem Ziel vor Augen und „nur noch“ 1500 Höhenmetern ging es am Schluss zum Glück wieder besser.

Gegen 19:45 Uhr musste ich wieder das Licht montieren und bin dann bis 21.00 Uhr weitergeradelt. Dann war das Everesting nach 91 Mal auf und ab (immer in Gang Nr. 5) rechnerisch geschafft. Die 10K – Challenge war zwar noch ein kurzer Gedanke, aber die Motivation für zusätzliche ca. 1 ¾ Stunden in der Dunkelheit war dann nicht mehr da.

Damit bleibt auch noch ein Ziel für 2021 oder dann gleich das Trenching. (Daniel Lloyd on Twitter: "*Trenching* is descending to the depths of the Marine *Trench*, 10,994m below sea level. Of course, to descend that far, you need to climb (almost) that far.)

Insgesamt bin ich wirklich zufrieden und hatte überraschend keine Probleme mit Krämpfen und mein Magen hat gut durchgehalten.
Die "Gefühlte Anstrengung" auf Strava ist mit „mäßig“ nach der Stravadefinition soweit korrekt angegeben, als daß ich mich jederzeit hätte gut unterhalten können (es war nur niemand da). Belastungsspitzen bin ich keine einzige gefahren. Was die Ermüdung und Erschöpfung, sowohl körperlich als auch geistig, angeht – die war schon ordentlich (aber den Punkt gibt es bei Strava ja nicht) und ich mußte zeitweise schon richtig beißen.
Auch mit dem Rad und der Ausrüstung gab’s keine Probleme und beim GPS musste ich nicht mal die Akkus tauschen. Eine besondere Pflege des Rades gab es nicht, nur die Kette bekam alle paar Stunden etwas Öl. Mit Starrgabel und Rohloff Speedhub war mehr nicht nötig.

Meine Pausen versuchte ich jeweils so kurz wie möglich zu halten, anfangs waren die Intervalle länger – so etwa 10 bis 12 Wiederholungen, ab geschätzt Stunde 6, bin ich dann so alle 6 Runden an die Box. Ab der Hälfte kontrollierte ich bei jedem Stopp auch den Akkustand vom Garmin Vista HCx, das während der Fahrt in der Trikottasche steckte.

Gestartet bin ich mit kurzer Hose, Trikot, Armlingen und Windweste. Die Armlinge zog ich nach dem Nebel aus und als es wärmer wurde dann auch die Weste.
Ersatzhose, Trikot usw. hatte ich dabei, aber nicht genutzt. Als es wieder dunkel wurde, kam die Weste dann nochmal zum Einsatz.

Als Verpflegung hatte ich ein paar Flaschen mit einer fein pürierten Mischung aus Wasser, Haferflocken, Honig mit etwas Kokosöl vorbereitet. Zum Kauen gab es Zwieback und in der Trikottasche war eine kleine Frischhaltedose mit Soft-Datteln von Schneekoppe. Die Dose konnte ich im Anstieg während der Fahrt leicht öffnen und mir immer mal eine Dattel nehmen. Ab ca. 5500 Höhenmetern war das dann fast in jedem Durchgang (alle 10 Minuten 1 Dattel) der Fall. Grobkörniges Salz aus einer Filmdose nahm ich ab und zu nach Bedarf. Zum Trinken hauptsächlich Wasser, dann noch Cola und eine große Thermoskanne mit Brühe. Mit Cola und Brühe habe ich, glaube ich, nachmittags gegen 15 oder 16 Uhr angefangen. Als Nothilfe noch ein paar Gels, von denen ich insgesamt nur 3 Stück für die 2 letzten Stunden genommen habe.
Ein schönes, kaltes Pils gab's dann noch daheim kurz bevor ich ins Bett gefallen bin.









Gruß JPS


----------



## famagoer (27. September 2020)

@JPS Guten Morgen! 
Meine uneingeschränkte absolute Hochachtung!! Sowas zusätzlich komplett alleine durchzuziehen ist dann nochmal eine andere Hausnummer, echt gut.

Danke auch für das Teilen deiner Verpflegungsideen, sowas find ich immer interessant. Hast Du auch Mal länger Pause gemacht oder immer gleich lang? Trikot/Hose getauscht? Radl paar mal geschmiert (grad bei den staubigen Bedingungen)?


Geil finde ich auf Strava deine eingetragene "Gefühlte Anstrengung" 🤪


----------



## JPS (27. September 2020)

famagoer schrieb:


> @JPS Guten Morgen!
> Meine uneingeschränkte absolute Hochachtung!! Sowas zusätzlich komplett alleine durchzuziehen ist dann nochmal eine andere Hausnummer, echt gut.
> 
> Danke auch für das Teilen deiner Verpflegungsideen, sowas find ich immer interessant. Hast Du auch Mal länger Pause gemacht oder immer gleich lang? Trikot/Hose getauscht? Radl paar mal geschmiert (grad bei den staubigen Bedingungen)?
> ...



Hallo famagoer,
Danke für Deine netten Worte. Ich habe meinen Bericht ergänzt und Deine Fragen mit einfließen lassen.
Hier noch mal kurz:
Hose, Trikot usw. habe ich nicht getauscht, Ersatz hätte ich dabei gehabt.
Beim Rad hat nur die Kette etwas Zuwendung in Form von Öl bekommen.
Pausen versuche ich immer möglichst kurz zu halten, sonst komme ich (gefühlt) aus dem Takt. Ich pausiere ohne Hektik, arbeite aber das, was jeweils ansteht, ab und fahre dann wieder los. Einfach mal ein paar Minuten nur hinsetzen oder -legen vermeide ich und das passiert nur, wenn es mir wirklich schlecht geht.
Bei Strava fehlt eine Kategrie "Erschöpfung / Ermüdung", da wäre der Schieberegler weit rechts gelandet. 
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (28. September 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Da ich noch langsamer schreibe als Rad fahre, kommt jetzt etwas zeitverzögert mein Bericht zu meinem Everestingversuch.
> 
> ...


Gratulation und tolle Leistung, willkommen in der HallofFame

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (28. September 2020)

Ich mach mal spontan Everesting...


----------



## JPS (30. September 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Gratulation und tolle Leistung, willkommen in der HallofFame
> 
> Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald
> 
> Daniel


Besten Dank, Daniel.
Ich bin ja eigentlich erst durch Dich bzw. das von Dir erstellte "Everesting--Wer hat´s schon gemacht, wer hat Tipps?" - Thema, welches ich zufällig in "Neue Beiträge" gesehen habe, darauf aufmerksam geworden. Und nach dem Lesen Deines und anderer Berichte und schauen von ein paar Videos, fand ich, das ist dieses Jahr eine gute Idee. 

Nach meinem Versuch möchte ich auch noch mal meine besondere Hochachtung vor *ploerre* ausdrücken, Diese Art, seine Art und Gelassenheit, an diese Challenge heranzugehen – mit "Shopping, Fotosessions und picknickähnlichen Pausen ", finde ich nach wie vor beeindruckend.
Ich fahre zwar auch nach Gefühl ohne Puls- oder Wattmesser und trainiere ohne festen Plan – so könnte ich das wohl nicht.

Ich brauche bei so etwas mehr Struktur, und selbst kurze Fotopausen gibt es bei mir nicht. Zum Beispiel sind die Fotos aus meinem Bericht daher erst 3 Tage später entstanden.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (23. November 2020)

Dieser Thread ist verständlicherweise recht ruhig geworden. Ich selbst plane auch schon die Rennsaison 2021 hinter welcher natürlich immer noch ein großes ?  steht.
Somit gibt´s für mich wieder einen OFFrace Kalender mit "eigenen" Challenges.

Eine davon hab ich am Wochenende ausgegraben...(wenn auch auf dem Dackelschneider)








						No brakes? No sweat for Patrick Seabase
					

What extremes can you go to with the bare minimum of equipment? Patrick Seabase pushes cycling and himself to the limit in unBRAKEable.




					www.redbull.com


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. November 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist verständlicherweise recht ruhig geworden. Ich selbst plane auch schon die Rennsaison 2021 hinter welcher natürlich immer noch ein großes ?  steht.
> Somit gibt´s für mich wieder einen OFFrace Kalender mit "eigenen" Challenges.
> 
> Eine davon hab ich am Wochenende ausgegraben...(wenn auch auf dem Dackelschneider)
> ...


„bare minimum of equipment“ - ich habe mir das Video vor längerer Zeit mal angeschaut und der Protagonist hat unter anderem durchgebremste Reifen gewechselt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne  Im Begleitfahrzeug wird schon genug Kram gewesen sein.
Davon abgesehen natürlich eine starke Leistung.


----------



## Laktathunter (23. November 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> „bare minimum of equipment“ - ich habe mir das Video vor längerer Zeit mal angeschaut und der Protagonist hat unter anderem durchgebremste Reifen gewechselt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne  Im Begleitfahrzeug wird schon genug Kram gewesen sein.
> Davon abgesehen natürlich eine starke Leistung.


Ja, der Typ muss es ja spektakulär mit nem Fixie machen...sonst würde es ja keinen interessieren. Die Leistung und Bilder sind natürlich Top...ich würde es natürlich mit nem geschalteten Renner oder Gravel machen.


----------



## JPS (23. November 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ...
> Eine davon hab ich am Wochenende ausgegraben...(wenn auch auf dem Dackelschneider)
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Laktathunter,

obwohl ich nur wenige Veranstaltungen oder Rennen fahre, hoffe ich doch auf ein "normales" Rennjahr 2021 und daß auch mein "Jedesjahrrennen", das Külsheimer 12-Stunden-MTB-Rennen, stattfindet.

Falls wider Erwarten 2021 wie 2020 wird, plane ich ein erneutes Everesting bzw. Trenching. 

Die Aktion von Patrick Seabase: Die Schönheit des Leidens (deutsche Version) ist krass, dafür fehlt mir bergab, ohne Bremsen, das, was Oliver Kahn immer gefordert hat. Wer es nicht weiß - klick! 
Zitat: "Wenn er es einmal verpasst, rechtzeitig zu verlangsamen oder die Energie dazu nicht mehr aufbringt, die es braucht, dann kann er seine Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr kontrollieren. Doch der Bewegungsablauf ist in all den Jahren in denen er über Pässe fährt zu einem Automatismus geworden, den er auch noch im Delirium ablaufen lassen könnte: das Hinterrad wenige Zentimeter anheben, die Rotation stoppen, das blockierte Rad auf den Asphalt setzen, wo der Reifen eine rauchende, nach Gummi riechende, schwarze Spur hinterlässt."
Ohne diese Fähigkeit ist, glaube ich, so eine Aktion nicht möglich. Und genügend Hinterreifen sollte man auch dabei haben.

Die "leichte" Variante mit Singlespeed / Fixie mit guten Bremsen ist wahrscheinlich schon hart genug.

Gerade gelesen, daß Du mit Schalter planst, aber das kannst Du ja noch überdenken. 😉🤘
Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (23. November 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo Laktathunter,
> 
> obwohl ich nur wenige Veranstaltungen oder Rennen fahre, hoffe ich doch auf ein "normales" Rennjahr 2021 und daß auch mein "Jedesjahrrennen", das Külsheimer 12-Stunden-MTB-Rennen, stattfindet.
> 
> ...


Ja Külsheim ist ein tolles Rennen war auch schon 2 mal am Start. Und ja bei Seabase gings mir um die Route und das Panorama...das mit Fixie empfinde ich als quatsch.


----------



## JPS (23. November 2020)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ... Und ja bei Seabase gings mir um die Route und das Panorama...*das mit Fixie empfinde ich als quatsch*.


Danke, so hört sich das, für mich, besser an. Ich dachte schon 2020 hätte durch Rennentzug doch größere Nebenwirkungen gehabt.  
Gruß JPS 

PS Falls Du mit Külsheim (ich war bisher 13 mal da) planst, gib mal Bescheid. Über ein Treffen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Laktathunter (23. November 2020)

JPS schrieb:


> Danke, so hört sich das, für mich, besser an. Ich dachte schon 2020 hätte durch Rennentzug doch größere Nebenwirkungen gehabt.
> Gruß JPS
> 
> PS Falls Du mit Külsheim (ich war bisher 13 mal da) planst, gib mal Bescheid. Über ein Treffen würde ich mich freuen.


Ist im Plan B oder C verankert...


----------



## Hatchet666 (23. November 2020)

Dere

ja es ist Winter.  Man Merkt es auch an dem Beitrag.
ich hab mal ein virtuelles Everesting letztes Wochenende gemacht. Hat auch was ist irgendwie komplett anders und hat seine eigenen Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## kordesh (23. November 2020)

Hatchet666 schrieb:


> Dere
> 
> ja es ist Winter.  Man Merkt es auch an dem Beitrag.
> ich hab mal ein virtuelles Everesting letztes Wochenende gemacht. Hat auch was ist irgendwie komplett anders und hat seine eigenen Schwierigkeiten.



Kann man machen. Kann man aber auch lassen 
Respekt! Wieviele Filme hast nebenbei geguckt?


----------



## Hatchet666 (23. November 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Kann man aber auch lassen
> Respekt! Wieviele Filme hast nebenbei geguckt?


Die komplette Staffel Band of Brothers und einen Dokufilm.


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Februar 2021)

Hier ist´s ziemlich ruhig geworden...ich habe mal was neues geplant. Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand inspiriert.








						Grand Mâitré-Prüfung am Grand Colombier
					

Der ein oder andere wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, es ist der 13. September 2020, Tour de France Etappe 15 von Lyon zum Grand Colombier. Das Fahrerfeld wird angeführt vom schwarz-gelben Jumbo Visma Zug. Ich bin gefesselt von den wunderschönen Helikopterbildern und dem tollen Bergpanorama.



					www.becomeapro.one
				




Grüße euer Daniel


----------



## JPS (13. Februar 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hier ist´s ziemlich ruhig geworden...ich habe mal was neues geplant. Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand inspiriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Daniel,

die Grand Mâitré-Prüfung am Grand Colombier liest sich spannend und ist sicher auch abwechslungsreicher als nur einen Anstieg immer wieder hoch und runter zu fahren.
Die Serpentinen und die Landschaft sehen im Video schon beeindruckend aus, live bestimmt noch viel besser. Von mir leider gut 8 Autostunden entfernt.
Wenn Du das zweimal fährst, zählt das dann als Everesting? 😄🤔😇
Dilettieren die mit Corona weiter so vor sich hin, könnte es mit Deinem Wunschtermin im Mai eng werden. Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, daß es klappt.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (13. Februar 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> die Grand Mâitré-Prüfung am Grand Colombier liest sich spannend und ist sicher auch abwechslungsreicher als nur einen Anstieg immer wieder hoch und runter zu fahren.
> Die Serpentinen und die Landschaft sehen im Video schon beeindruckend aus, live bestimmt noch viel besser. Von mir leider gut 8 Autostunden entfernt.
> ...


Hi JPS,

nein als Everesting würde das nicht zählen aber als 10K Roam sofern ich über 10K HM machen würde. Die politische Corona Situation könnte mir natürlich alles verderben, aber gehemmt wie das Kanickel vor der Schlange zu warten hilft auch nicht. Ich brauch immer ein Ziel und ein Plan um mich zu motivieren, notfalls plane ich halt um.
Ich gebe dir recht, ich habe mir extra ein 4 Tage Zeitfenster um dann wirklich an einem "Sahnetag" die Challenge zu fahren...das soll dann auch etwa für´s Gemüt werden.

Grüße


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Februar 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hier ist´s ziemlich ruhig geworden...ich habe mal was neues geplant. Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand inspiriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









mein noch nicht vollständiges schlechtwetterrad... planet x galibier... 

das everesting verfolgt mich gedanklich schon eine weile. aufgrund von corrona und der damit ausfallenden marathons und 12, 24 h rennen, werde ich das dieses jahr wohl mal durchziehen. das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass ich dabei nicht an strava vorbeikomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (13. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mein noch nicht vollständiges schlechtwetterrad... planet x galibier...
> 
> das everesting verfolgt mich gedanklich schon eine weile. aufgrund von corrona und der damit ausfallenden marathons und 12, 24 h rennen, werde ich das dieses jahr wohl mal durchziehen. das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass ich dabei nicht an strava vorbeikomme.


Naja Strava brauchst ja nur wenn du in die HallofFame willst, ansonsten kannst du dein Everesting auch ohne fahren. Was spricht gegen Strava?


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Februar 2021)

dagegen spricht, dass ich mit suunto und garmin connect bereits zwei datensammler habe und einen dritten nicht benötige und will. mir widerstrebt es, zur nutzung eines tools genötigt zu werden... aber darum gehts nicht... offensichtlich werden die aufzeichnungen benötigt, soweit klar, kein problem. mein garmin liefert das... aber wo hin, ohne strava? muss ich das vorab anmelden? wo und wie?


----------



## JPS (14. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das everesting verfolgt mich gedanklich schon eine weile. aufgrund von corrona und der damit ausfallenden marathons und 12, 24 h rennen, werde ich das dieses jahr wohl mal durchziehen. das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass ich dabei nicht an strava vorbeikomme.
> dagegen spricht, dass ich mit suunto und garmin connect bereits zwei datensammler habe und einen dritten nicht benötige und will. mir widerstrebt es, zur nutzung eines tools genötigt zu werden... aber darum gehts nicht... offensichtlich werden die aufzeichnungen benötigt, soweit klar, kein problem. mein garmin liefert das... aber wo hin, ohne strava? muss ich das vorab anmelden? wo und wie?


Ich hoffe doch, daß dieses Jahr nicht noch mal alle Veranstaltungen ausfallen.

Ich habe mich für mein Everesting auch neu bei Strava angemeldet, da es ohne Strava keine Übermittlung der Daten an die Jungs von Everesting.cc gibt und somit auch keinen Eintrag in die Hall of Fame.
Ich bin zwar auch kein großer Freund von Datensammlern und nutze sonst keinerlei soziale Medien (das Forum hier mal ausgenommen), aber mir hat der Gedanke an die Hall of Fame, als Motivation, bei meinem Versuch geholfen.

Deinen Versuch vorher anmelden musst Du nicht. Du überträgst die Daten Deines Versuches von Deinem Garmin an Strava, gehst dann auf SUBMIT YOUR EVERESTING und folgst der Anleitung. Das geht dann fast automatisch.
Ich habe vor meinem Versuch in Strava noch ein Segment von meinem gewählten Anstieg angelegt. Ob das notwendig ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich wollte in Strava aber die Daten sehen, um die benötigten Wiederholungen auszurechnen, damit am Ende nicht ein paar Höhenmeter fehlen.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Februar 2021)

Strava war da für mich nicht nur Datensammler sondern ein nützliches Tool. Da habe ich mir vorab einige Segmente angelegt und dann über den Everesting Rechner viele Szenarien vorab ausrechnen lassen.

aber ja, wer plakativ in die Hall of Fame will,muss sich dem unterwerfen.

Grüße Dan


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Februar 2021)

so, ich hab mir das spielchen mittlerweile mal angeschaut. strava brauche ich wohl nicht. ich nehme an, die höhenmeter etwas zu unterschätzen. vor nicht ganz 20 jahren bin ich mal über 7000 hm im salzkammergut gefahren. danach wollte ich erst mal 2 wochen nichts mehr vom radfahren wissen .. ich werde wohl erst mal eine vernünftige strecke suchen und das ganze mal auf dem rennrad antesten... wenn ich dann eine bessere vorstellung hab, werde ich das thema ernsthaft angehen.


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, ich hab mir das spielchen mittlerweile mal angeschaut. strava brauche ich wohl nicht. ich nehme an, die höhenmeter etwas zu unterschätzen. vor nicht ganz 20 jahren bin ich mal über 7000 hm im salzkammergut gefahren. danach wollte ich erst mal 2 wochen nichts mehr vom radfahren wissen .. ich werde wohl erst mal eine vernünftige strecke suchen und das ganze mal auf dem rennrad antesten... wenn ich dann eine bessere vorstellung hab, werde ich das thema ernsthaft angehen.


Zum Thema "Unterschätzen"
Sobald es richtung Ultracycling geht  wird´s unberechenbar, in 12,15 oder 24 Stunden kann einfach sooooooooo viel passieren. Wetter, Dunkelheit, Magen, Material da gibt´s einfach zu viele Parameter und genau das macht den Reiz aus.

Also ich damals das Intro zum Everesting geschrieben habe, habe ich bewusst das Video von dem Typ mit dem Enduro eingefügt, ein typischer Jedermann und dann noch mit diesem Bike. Es sollte ansporn sein, dass es jeder schaffen kann.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen









						m(k)eine Rennsaison-Daniel als Bergziege
					

Teampräsentation abgesagt, Rennen abgesagt, Trail Wochenende abgesagt und Bikepark geschlossen. Das bisherige Jahr bietet wenig Bikestoff für einen Blogbeitrag. Es ist frustrierend, aber immerhin geht es ja allen gleich.    Das ist natürlich Bull Shit, denn es geht nicht allen gleich. Manchen Mensch



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Mai 2021)

Hi ihr lieben Mitleser,

es ist fast ein Jahr her da habe ich geEverestet, im Vorlauf gab es diesen Thread und einige tolle Kontakte die mitgefiebert, teilweise selbt einen Versuch gestartet haben.
In ca 2 Wochen mache ich einen 2. versuch mit dem Ziel des 10k Everesting.

lg
Dan


----------



## JPS (3. Mai 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Grand Mâitré-Prüfung am Grand Colombier
> 
> 
> Der ein oder andere wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, es ist der 13. September 2020, Tour de France Etappe 15 von Lyon zum Grand Colombier. Das Fahrerfeld wird angeführt vom schwarz-gelben Jumbo Visma Zug. Ich bin gefesselt von den wunderschönen Helikopterbildern und dem tollen Bergpanorama.
> ...


Was ist denn daraus geworden? Pandemiebedingt verschoben oder zu wenig Höhenmeter?  😇


Laktathunter schrieb:


> In ca 2 Wochen mache ich einen 2. versuch mit dem Ziel des 10k Everesting.


Respekt, das spricht für eine gute Frühform. Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Hast Du einen neuen Anstieg ausgewählt?
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Mai 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Was ist denn daraus geworden? Pandemiebedingt verschoben oder zu wenig Höhenmeter?  😇
> 
> Respekt, das spricht für eine gute Frühform. Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg. Hast Du einen neuen Anstieg ausgewählt?
> Gruß JPS


Leider wird die Grand Maitre Challenge verschoben da das Reisen nach Frankreich (Corona) recht schwierig. ist.

Ja das 2. Everesting wird komplett anders. Längerer Anstieg, Rennrad, flachere Steigung und natürlich 1k mehr Höhenmeter.

Strecke ist von Schauinslandkönig Bergzeitfahren / 13mal.






						Schauinsland-König | Strava Ride Segment in Horben, Baden-Württemberg, Germany
					






					www.strava.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (5. Mai 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ...  Strecke ist von Schauinslandkönig Bergzeitfahren / 13mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut den 770 Hm aus dem Lap Calculator gibt das bei den 13 mal 10.010 Hm. Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen, daß Strava da nicht ein paar Höhenmeter kürzt und Du dann knapp unter den 10.000 Hm landest.
Bei mir hat Strava nicht mit dem errechneten Ergebnis vom Calculator übereingestimmt.

Die Grand Maitre Challenge mußt Du trotzdem noch machen, schließlich hast Du ja schon bezahlt. 😉
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Mai 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Laut den 770 Hm aus dem Lap Calculator gibt das bei den 13 mal 10.010 Hm. Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen, daß Strava da nicht ein paar Höhenmeter kürzt und Du dann knapp unter den 10.000 Hm landest.
> Bei mir hat Strava nicht mit dem errechneten Ergebnis vom Calculator übereingestimmt.
> 
> Die Grand Maitre Challenge mußt Du trotzdem noch machen, schließlich hast Du ja schon bezahlt. 😉
> Gruß JPS


Ich werde nach der Abfahrt immer richtung Seilbahn abbiegen und da 10-20zusatz Höhenmeter beim Wenden generieren. 10010 wären zu knapp. Grand Maitre muss sein schließlich hab ich 10€ gelöhnt🤟🤟🤟


----------



## sven1 (8. Mai 2021)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein. Habe letztes Jahr schon interessiert mitgelesen, war da aber nicht in der Form für ein Everesting. Jetzt ist die Form gut, die nächste Chance auf ein Rennen ist aber wohl erst Ende Juni, deshalb versuche ich es evtl. im Mai mal. Habe heute mal einen Berg bei einem "Viertel-Everesting" getestet: https://www.strava.com/activities/5263840889. Allerdings ist mir der für ein volles Everesting mit 9,2% einen Tick zu steil. Bin die 5 Anstiege zwar sehr gleichmässig mit gut 1000 hm/Stunde gefahren, aber wenn ich da 20 mal hoch muss, wäre mir das zu schnell. Und langsamer kann ich mit dem Rennrad da kaum fahren. Suche mir jetzt erstmal einen flacheren Berg. Vielleicht mache ich auch erstmal nur ein halbes Everesting, mit dem Ziel, unter 6 Stunden zu bleiben.
Gruss
Sven


----------



## Laktathunter (10. Mai 2021)

sven1 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein. Habe letztes Jahr schon interessiert mitgelesen, war da aber nicht in der Form für ein Everesting. Jetzt ist die Form gut, die nächste Chance auf ein Rennen ist aber wohl erst Ende Juni, deshalb versuche ich es evtl. im Mai mal. Habe heute mal einen Berg bei einem "Viertel-Everesting" getestet: https://www.strava.com/activities/5263840889. Allerdings ist mir der für ein volles Everesting mit 9,2% einen Tick zu steil. Bin die 5 Anstiege zwar sehr gleichmässig mit gut 1000 hm/Stunde gefahren, aber wenn ich da 20 mal hoch muss, wäre mir das zu schnell. Und langsamer kann ich mit dem Rennrad da kaum fahren. Suche mir jetzt erstmal einen flacheren Berg. Vielleicht mache ich auch erstmal nur ein halbes Everesting, mit dem Ziel, unter 6 Stunden zu bleiben.
> Gruss
> Sven


Ja Genau Sven das ist der Spagat,

mit dem Renner auf Asphalt rollts deutlich besser allerdings gehen einem dann schnell die Gänge aus.
Ich habe fürs 2. Everesting (10K) auch einen längeren Berg mit weniger Steigung gewählt allerdings beim Probelauf auch schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Nach 55Min Aufstieg folgten fast 15 min Abfahrt, unten total ausgekühlt konnte ich den Nacken nicht mehr bewegen. Da sie für meinen Versuch nun einstellige Temperaturen gebracht haben, werde ich ihn verschieben.

Muss gut durchdacht sein


----------



## Laktathunter (15. Juni 2021)

JPS schrieb:


> Laut den 770 Hm aus dem Lap Calculator gibt das bei den 13 mal 10.010 Hm. Da drücke ich Dir die Daumen, daß Strava da nicht ein paar Höhenmeter kürzt und Du dann knapp unter den 10.000 Hm landest.
> Bei mir hat Strava nicht mit dem errechneten Ergebnis vom Calculator übereingestimmt.
> 
> Die Grand Maitre Challenge mußt Du trotzdem noch machen, schließlich hast Du ja schon bezahlt. 😉
> Gruß JPS


Für Grand Maitre hat es noch nicht gereicht, aber kommt noch.

Dafür hab ich das gemacht









						Belchenhoch4-Ich mach´s mir selbst
					

Nun ja, dass es bis Juni 21 kontinuierliche Rennabsagen hagelt, daran wollte ich zu Beginn des Jahres nicht so recht glauben. So rechnete ich spätestes im April mit den ersten Vorbereitungsrennen, wurde aber wie ihr auch eines Besseren belehrt. Irgendwie wollte ich aber meine Beine dennoch testen un



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## danimaniac (15. Juni 2021)

KRANKE LEISTUNG! Geil... schön geschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. Juni 2021)

Chapeaux und Helm ab! Als jemand, der viel lieber Blutgeschmack im Mund hat als laaaaaange fährt ist das echt irre.


----------



## Edith L. (15. Juni 2021)

Grandiose Leistung!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Leider wird die Grand Maitre Challenge verschoben da das Reisen nach Frankreich (Corona) recht schwierig. ist.
> 
> Strecke ist von Schauinslandkönig Bergzeitfahren / 13mal.
> 
> ...



Ui - die Strecke 13 mal zu fahren ist wirklich krass !   


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (4. August 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das die richtige Planung für mich ist. Ich bin Probeweise 2x 800Hm am Stück gefahren. Gut da lag noch etwas Schnee oben....aber nach den Abfahrten war ich so ausgekühtl das ich Nacken und Rückenschmerzen hatte. Da muss es deutlich wärmer sein, was aber in den Aufstiegen wieder dumm ist.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. August 2021)

Hi Laktathunter





Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das die richtige Planung für mich ist. Ich bin Probeweise 2x 800Hm am Stück gefahren.



Ok.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Gut da lag noch etwas Schnee oben....aber nach den Abfahrten war ich so ausgekühtl das ich Nacken und Rückenschmerzen hatte.



Ja, also ob das dann so optimal ist, ist fraglich.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Da muss es deutlich wärmer sein, was aber in den Aufstiegen wieder dumm ist.



Genau, deshalb habe ich z.B. bei einem Kurzmarathonrennen am liebsten ~ 12° bis 17° im Schatten - wärmer lieber nicht.  

Bei der Nordschwarzwald Trophy in Schömberg wars perfekt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (6. April 2022)

Hier ist es recht ruhig geworden. Ich habe im aktuellen Blogbeitrag wieder einige Challenges aufgeführt. Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand inspiriert.









						Saisonopening-Ab in die Saison 2022
					

Hallo Liebe Blogleser,    auf geht´s in die neue Saison. Auch im Jahr 2022 warten wieder viele Challenges, Rennen und Nahtoterfahrungen auf mich, welche ich in einem illustren Blogbeitrag mit Euch teilen will. Doch erst mal der Reihe nach:    Traditionell startet meine Vorbereitung auf die Saison ja



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## famagoer (6. April 2022)

Hau rein, klingt gut! Auf die 10k bin ich sehr gespannt, das wird a sehr schöne Quälerei werden!


----------



## Laktathunter (7. April 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Hau rein, klingt gut! Auf die 10k bin ich sehr gespannt, das wird a sehr schöne Quälerei werden!


Diesmal halt die weichei Version mit RR auf Asphalt


----------



## famagoer (7. April 2022)

Asooooo! Kann ja jeder! 😵


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. April 2022)

Hi Laktathunter


Deine Saisonpläne klingen krass und gut !   


Grüße 
Martin



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Hier ist es recht ruhig geworden. Ich habe im aktuellen Blogbeitrag wieder einige Challenges aufgeführt. Vielleicht fühlt sich jemand inspiriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (18. Mai 2022)

ich war mal wieder fleißig und hab eine Challenge gesucht

http://www.becomeapro.one/2022/05/17/311er-challenge-helden-des-schwarzwalds/


----------



## famagoer (18. Mai 2022)

Gratulation!

Du bist wirklich eine immense Inspiration für mich! 👍


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Mai 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ich war mal wieder fleißig und hab eine Challenge gesucht
> 
> http://www.becomeapro.one/2022/05/17/311er-challenge-helden-des-schwarzwalds/


Wieder interessanter Lesestoff  Bei Knieschmerzen wäre ich sofort ausgestiegen, obwohl Abbrechen sonst nicht mein Ding ist. Knieprobleme kenne ich nur zu gut ...


----------



## danimaniac (18. Mai 2022)

Ach ich kann das verstehen... Wenn man denkt die Schraubeb oder den Pin der das Band hält zu spüren würde ich auch versuchen durch den Schmerz zu radeln.

Hat eigentlich das Entfernen der Einlegesohlen wirklich Entlastung gebracht oder war das Phantom?
Und wie gehst du damit um. 24h werden dadurch ja nicht einfacher.


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Mai 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Du bist wirklich eine immense Inspiration für mich! 👍


Das freut mich sehr


danimaniac schrieb:


> Ach ich kann das verstehen... Wenn man denkt die Schraubeb oder den Pin der das Band hält zu spüren würde ich auch versuchen durch den Schmerz zu radeln.
> 
> Hat eigentlich das Entfernen der Einlegesohlen wirklich Entlastung gebracht oder war das Phantom?
> Und wie gehst du damit um. 24h werden dadurch ja nicht einfacher.


Grundsätzlich sind mein Knie durch die Knorpelschäden am Arsch. Hinknien , Joggen, Kniebeugen…geht alles nicht. Ein Phantomschmerz war das nicht, dazu kenne ich und spüre ich den Körper zu gut. Das herausnehmen der Sohle hat tatsächlich Entlastung vom Knie bis zur Rückenmuskulatur gebracht die Lösung ist jetzt aber Scheiße. Ich könnte mit meinem Orthopäden nochmals Änderungen vornehmen dann fahre ich nächsten Freitag die WM volles Risiko ohne Test vorab. Ich könnt die WM normal starten bis mich die Fußschmerzen vom Radzwingen und dann auf die Einlegesohle wechseln und den Schmerz ins Knie verlagern.

Ich könnte regelmäßig zwischen den Sohlen hin und her wechseln sodass der Schmerz erst gar nicht entsteht…das kostet Plätze…

Ziemlicher fuxx die aktuelle Situation.


----------



## danimaniac (18. Mai 2022)

Ich meinte ob die Entlastung Phantom war. 
Ich glaub einen Phantomschmerz gibst du vom Anfang an keine Chance


Jetzt Mal ganz dumm: Cleatposition schonmal probiert ob daher etwas kommt?
Kannst du dein Fußgewölbe irgendwie stützen ohne die "Neutralposition" deiner Knie zu ändern?


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Mai 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ich meinte ob die Entlastung Phantom war.
> Ich glaub einen Phantomschmerz gibst du vom Anfang an keine Chance
> 
> 
> ...


Letzteres versuche ich mit der Korrektur der Einlagen. Man muss halt einfach sagen das einem nach 10-12 Stunden auf dem Bike halt Füße, Nacken und Hände weh tun. Das ist einfach so.....und dann ist halt erst Halbzeit.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2022)

Saugut Daniel, Du bist echt ein Bekloppter!
Habe deinen Euntrag gerne gelesen.


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Saugut Daniel, Du bist echt ein Bekloppter!
> Habe deinen Euntrag gerne gelesen.


Klasse, ich freue mich immer wenn ich ne gute Zeit auf dem Rad hatte und meine Blogleser sich nochmals mit mir freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (19. Mai 2022)

So... Einlagen gehen morgen zum Orthopäden....und ich fange an zu packen für die WM.


----------



## danimaniac (19. Mai 2022)

Ich wünsch dir vielviel Erfolg,
Kommt gut durchs Rennen!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2022)

show 'em, rocky!


----------



## JPS (12. Juli 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> ich war mal wieder fleißig und hab eine Challenge gesucht
> 
> http://www.becomeapro.one/2022/05/17/311er-challenge-helden-des-schwarzwalds/



Hallo @Laktathunter, Danke für den schönen Bericht und Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen. 

Und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Ergebnis beim Wembo 24H OF FINALE Rennen in Finale Ligure. Ein ebenfalls sehr schöner Rennbericht auf Deinem Blog.
Aber eines hast Du offen gelassen - hast Du nun die Einlagen in Finale Ligure getragen, oder nicht? 😉
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Juli 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo @Laktathunter, Danke für den schönen Bericht und Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen.
> 
> Und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Ergebnis beim Wembo 24H OF FINALE Rennen in Finale Ligure. Ein ebenfalls sehr schöner Rennbericht auf Deinem Blog.
> Aber eines hast Du offen gelassen - hast Du nun die Einlagen in Finale Ligure getragen, oder nicht? 😉
> Gruß JPS


Hi, 

Danke dir für die netten Worte.

es ist tatsächlich so, dass mir der Orthopäde nochmals zwei völlig neue Einlagen gemacht hat. Nicht aus Carbon, weniger steif, weniger hart und weniger Orthopädisch...

Mit diesme Paar bin ich dann quasi "all in"" gegangen und es hat tatsächlich funktioniert. Manchmal ist weniger  mehr


----------



## famagoer (12. Juli 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Hallo @Laktathunter, Danke für den schönen Bericht und Respekt für Dein Durchhaltevermögen.
> 
> Und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem tollen Ergebnis beim Wembo 24H OF FINALE Rennen in Finale Ligure. Ein ebenfalls sehr schöner Rennbericht auf Deinem Blog.
> Aber eines hast Du offen gelassen - hast Du nun die Einlagen in Finale Ligure getragen, oder nicht? 😉
> Gruß JPS


Rennbericht hab ich grad verschlungen! Echt brutal diese Leistung - meine Hochachtung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (12. Juli 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Rennbericht hab ich grad verschlungen! Echt brutal diese Leistung - meine Hochachtung!!


Danke für dei lieben Worte. Es war natürlich eine grandiose Erfahrung mit den internationalen Profis zu fahren.

Mir wurde sogr später noch die Ehre zu zu teil, ein Interview und 3/4 Seite Zeitungsbericht zu bekommen


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Juli 2022)

bdw aus dem Thema entstand auch der heutige Thread





						Black Sunset-backup für´s Ultracycling
					

Nachdem der Thread vom Gravelbike kurz vor dem Abschluss steht, kann ich ja den nächsten etwas einleiten.  Viele von euch sind seit Jahren mit dabei, haben meine Aufbauten der Stahlbikes oder die des Grave Diggers verfolgt und mich sportlich auf meinem Blog begleitet. Nachdem ich mich die...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Oktober 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Ach ich kann das verstehen... Wenn man denkt die Schraubeb oder den Pin der das Band hält zu spüren würde ich auch versuchen durch den Schmerz zu radeln.
> 
> Hat eigentlich das Entfernen der Einlegesohlen wirklich Entlastung gebracht oder war das Phantom?
> Und wie gehst du damit um. 24h werden dadurch ja nicht einfacher.


Ein Recht später Nachtrag zu dem Thema. Mein Orthopäde hatte bewusst die Kniestellung mit den Einlagen verändert was die schmerzen verursacht hatte. Habe mir nun gerade ein zweites Paar anfertigen lassen...sollte also 2023 gut sein.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. November 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben. Der ein oder andere hat ja meine Blog bzw meine Challenges und Rides mitverfolgt. Für's kommende Jahr wird es wieder was geben auch werde ich man je Dinge verändern. 
Ein Punkt davon werden die Community Rides sein d.h. meine Blogleser können gerne an meine Challenges teilnehmen.
Hätte den hier jemand Lust sich ein Tag aus dem Leben zu treten?


----------



## danimaniac (6. November 2022)

Immer, aber das hat für dich ja nur warmfahren uns ich falle nach einer Stunde vom Rad...

Wie war das mit der Staffel vs @Laktathunter


----------



## Laktathunter (6. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Immer, aber das hat für dich ja nur warmfahren uns ich falle nach einer Stunde vom Rad...
> 
> Wie war das mit der Staffel vs @Laktathunter


Die nächste Challenge kommt sogar bei dir vorbei


----------



## danimaniac (7. November 2022)

ja, dann werd ich mich mal ans Fenster setzen:

Ab und zu grüßen, ab und zu spucken
Somit ist die Musikrichtung für den Vormittag schonmal geklärt

sag Bescheid wann was geht, dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> ja, dann werd ich mich mal ans Fenster setzen:
> 
> Ab und zu grüßen, ab und zu spucken
> Somit ist die Musikrichtung für den Vormittag schonmal geklärt
> ...


29.4.2023 will ich den Schwarzwald -Super Nachfahren.


----------



## danimaniac (7. November 2022)

in Gold?


----------



## Laktathunter (7. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> in Gold?


Das diese Frage überflüssig ist merkst du selbst?😘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (7. November 2022)

Gold ist soweit weg von meiner Lebensrealität/Trainingsstand... da muss ich mich schon nochmal rückversichern...


----------



## Laktathunter (7. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Gold ist soweit weg von meiner Lebensrealität/Trainingsstand... da muss ich mich schon nochmal rückversichern...


Kann ich auch nur weil bei dir 🍻 gibt


----------



## danimaniac (7. November 2022)

bei mir? Bei der Route muss ich übern Berg oder du machst 1000hm mehr und kommst vorbei..

(okay okay okay, ich komm dahin und verpflege dich GERNE!!!!!)


----------



## Laktathunter (8. November 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> bei mir? Bei der Route muss ich übern Berg oder du machst 1000hm mehr und kommst vorbei..
> 
> (okay okay okay, ich komm dahin und verpflege dich GERNE!!!!!)


Vielleicht kann dich auch mein Betreuerfahrzeug ein Stück mitnehmen...werde wohl eh alleine sein wenn man das Feedback hier sieht🤣


----------



## danimaniac (8. November 2022)

Ich frag mal den einzigen anderen Menschen der mir bekannt ist UND das Belchen³ als Betreuer mitgefahren ist UND am nächsten Tag nicht völlig zerstört war


----------



## Laktathunter (Gestern um 07:15)

Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei falls wer Bock hat.









						Becomeapro-Community ride
					

Seit der Pandemie sind sie ein fester Bestandteil meiner Radsaison. Manche hören auf den Namen Challenge, weil man sich nach erfolgreichem Abschluss in einer Bestenliste findet, man kann sie aber auch „Dayride“ oder „Ultra-Distanz Marathon“ nennen, doch eigentlich ist es völlig schnuppe.    Egal ob



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## famagoer (Gestern um 11:53)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Es sind noch 2 Plätze frei falls wer Bock hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man auch NUR für die Bratkartoffel und Kuchen buchen?


----------



## danimaniac (Gestern um 12:27)

So mache ich es!
Den der letzte Satz in den AGB ist total exklusiv, da fühle ich mich ausgeschlossen und total diskriminiert. Könnten auch einfach alle auf mich warten, schieben, usw...


----------



## famagoer (Gestern um 12:33)

danimaniac schrieb:


> So mache ich es!
> Den der letzte Satz in den AGB ist total exklusiv, da fühle ich mich ausgeschlossen und total diskriminiert. Könnten auch einfach alle auf mich warten, schieben, usw...


Absolut, zumal nicht klar ist, was mit den Bikern passiert, die es nicht packen? 
Notarzt-Heli? Rückbring-Taxi? Angeleint und abgeschleppt? Liegen gelassen? Gnadenschuss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (Gestern um 12:55)

Wieso sollte man das nicht packen...man muss ja nur treten 🤔


----------



## Laktathunter (Gestern um 13:01)

danimaniac schrieb:


> So mache ich es!
> Den der letzte Satz in den AGB ist total exklusiv, da fühle ich mich ausgeschlossen und total diskriminiert. Könnten auch einfach alle auf mich warten, schieben, usw...


Musste gerade selbst nachlesen


----------

